# Ported 70cc work saws



## M&Rtree (Apr 13, 2014)

I've not seen a thread focused on Ported 70cc saws. I would like to know what are the favorites and why? Which is the fastest and which pulls a long bar with the most authority. I live in Florida and the most I see is Muffler Modded saws. We don't have GTG's at most two friends come over and compare stock saws. I've heard the Xpw talk, 7900's and 461's.
What are we talking cut time difference in a log? I also seen a post about Cylinders cracking in hard use?


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 13, 2014)

I would like to help you out, but my 044 is not ported yet, but it would be nice to see some responses. From what I have heard ported saws often cut 30 - 40% faster than stock, and "woods porting" is intended to stand up to everyday use. But I am certainly not the expert, so I hope those with experience chime in.


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 13, 2014)

Ya I understand the point and the increased cut time averages. What I'm getting at is the differences in between models and cut speeds.


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 13, 2014)

70cc saws- I have a stock 12mm 044, ported 272xp, and a 75cc 2171. Strongest for sure is the 2171 but I really enjoy the other two as well. Randy has claimed that the 441cm's he builds will humiliate a 372xp. Supposedly they are crazy strong. Never ran a 460 or 461 but imagine they are just a "better" version of a 044 with a slight weight penalty. (?) I have owned a ported 7901 and it was a real runner.


----------



## jdhacker (Apr 13, 2014)

I would say there is not a penny worth of difference in any pro saw of the same cc. It comes down to what you like, and dealer support.


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 13, 2014)

I had really thought that the 044 was good enough as is and that I wouldnt port it- but that leaves it the odd ball out in my stable so it and the 241cm are next after Randy finishes the 064, 254, and 262. That may be mid summer since I told him to put his newer customer's first and I would take a back seat and wait til he had time.


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 13, 2014)

Lets say Muffler Modded, Squish band cut and Ported what would you invest your money in, on a 28 inch bar?


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 13, 2014)

M&Rtree said:


> Lets say Muffler Modded, Squish band cut and Ported what would you invest your money in, on a 28 inch bar?



441CM or wait till the new Husqvarna comes out. Which is what I would do personally as I like Husky. But, that's just me. Plenty of other good saws out there.


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 13, 2014)

MacLaren said:


> 441CM or wait till the new Husqvarna comes out. Which is what I would do personally as I like Husky. But, that's just me. Plenty of other good saws out there.


See this is shocking to me as both my 372 and 576 have been faster in a cut than two different 441 cm's. So this is telling me they really, really take to porting.


----------



## OnTheRoad (Apr 13, 2014)

I know my 460 was an absolute dud in stock form. It had a touch more power than my 562 but way more weight and almost awkward to handle. That's why I'm looking at the 390xp; if it's gonna be big and heavy it had better embarrass my 562 in power.


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 13, 2014)

M&Rtree said:


> See this is shocking to me as both my 372 and 576 have been faster in a cut than two different 441 cm's. So this is telling me they really, really take to porting.


True. I'm not sayin the 441 is faster, just a really good saw. I've got a ported xpw that I like a lot.


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 13, 2014)

441cms are a whole nother animal once ported.


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 13, 2014)

Watched some on YouTube but really no good videos against other top ported models.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Apr 13, 2014)

Ive run a 372xp done by Terry, WOW! And OnTheRoad, im no "stihl guy" but my pops has a ms460. A properly tuned ms460 is NO DUD. Might want to put a tach on your saw and make sure its tuned right, maybe check compression too.


----------



## HuskStihl (Apr 13, 2014)

The west coast boys really like a ported 461. It will honestly depend as much on the porting job as the model. I'm not sure you can really go wrong with any of the saws mentioned


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 13, 2014)

The fastest 70cc saws I've ever seen were 372XPs. I run a 28" bar on mine. Next would be a 460 or 440/460 hybrid. Next would be a 461. The 461 would be the easiest to operate and most user friendly, with it's wide and smooth powerband.

I believe my current 372s are stronger than this one, but no vids.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 13, 2014)

From all I've run 461>372xpw. 576 and 441 are in there somewhere also. I've not got any runtime on a 441. I've got several videos on my YouTube of different models.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Apr 13, 2014)

M&Rtree said:


> See this is shocking to me as both my 372 and 576 have been faster in a cut than two different 441 cm's. So this is telling me they really, really take to porting.



Really, my 441c hands my buddies 372 which is stock with a mm a pretty good woopin in 20-24'' wood and his saw is in tip top running order.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Apr 13, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> I'm not sure you can really go wrong with any of the saws mentioned


+1, All those will take to porting nicely and put a big smile on your face . My personal fav @ 70 cc's is an XPW.
I have not heard issues of "Cracking of cylinders" under conditions of hard use of "properly" woods-ported saws???
After all, there's a reason they call them "Work-Saws" and reliability is crucial part of that equation.


----------



## nmurph (Apr 13, 2014)

For the weight and great handling, a ported 372 (71cc) is tough to beat. A 441 is just a pig compared to svelte handling of the 372 (for a 70cc...044's handle just as well, but have rubber AV).


----------



## nmurph (Apr 13, 2014)

Cylinder bases can crack if they are cut too much and the compression is bumped high enough...but it's not a common occurrence.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Apr 13, 2014)

nmurph said:


> For the weight and great handling, a ported 372 (71cc) is tough to beat. A 441 is just a pig compared to svelte handling of the 372 (for a 70cc...044's handle just as well, but have rubber AV).



My 044 is a very nice saw and compression is great. The member I got it from on here said that he has owned many 044-440's and that this one pulled harder than any of the others. I have owned many 71cc stihls myself and the 044 that I have now really stands out. Anyhow my 441c will hand it a woopin also. As for the 441 being a pig...what is it less than a pound in difference? My 70cc 25-28'' saw is not my limbing saw by any means.


----------



## nmurph (Apr 14, 2014)

The weight difference bw a 441C and a 044 is more like 1.5 lbs.

I've owned a 441 and it was less than impressive. The 441C is stronger, but it's not night/day. It's more like the difference bw 6.30am vs 6.51am.

An 044/372 feel more like a large 60cc. The 441 feels more like a large 70cc. I will take a 7900 over a 441 for feel, weight, and handling...but that's my opinion.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Apr 14, 2014)

I was not impressed with the 441 either. I am more impressed with my 441c than any other saw I have owned in stock form and this is just my opinion also. No hard feelings or any of the like from here buddy just talking saws.

As for the 1-1.5lbs on my bucking saw heck my body weight goes up and down 3-4lbs on a daily basis lol


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 14, 2014)

Brad hit the nail on the head with his answer. That's exactly what I was asking about. The 441cm is a nice saw but like I said it just didn't impress me in stock form. My 044 is light and easy to use I love it, but we are talking ported monsters not stock saws.


----------



## HuskStihl (Apr 14, 2014)

Of all the saws in u'r signature to port, I'd go with u'r 385. I really liked mine after the Mm and gasket delete, but with the Terry L cylinder it is pretty special. Husky left a ton of power in those


----------



## CJ1 (Apr 14, 2014)

M&Rtree said:


> Lets say Muffler Modded, Squish band cut and Ported what would you invest your money in, on a 28 inch bar?


A modded 80+cc saw. I really like my 372 but for anything that actually need over a 24" bar the 390 gets used. CJ


----------



## fin460 (Apr 14, 2014)

I had a Masterminded 576xp for a short while before I found a buyer for it. I ran it only one/two tanks and at the time I had nothing to compare it to directly. It was sure powerful, but the one thing I noticed of how smooth it ran with all that power.

Since we are jumping up to talk about larger cc's, what are the differences between a 394xp and 390xp?


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 14, 2014)

372 has a 24, 576 lives with a 28 techlite with no problems. My 385 has a 32 lightweight. My 394 has a 36. That's the way I use them per job right now.


----------



## fin460 (Apr 14, 2014)

All your saws are top notch. If you are just wanting to start with one ported saw then port the saw that you use the most. or the saw that is the most comfortable to use. All of your saws will be impressive when ported. No need to try to pick a clumbsy saw over a more favorable saw just because you heard it would be the fastest.


----------



## fin460 (Apr 14, 2014)

I would probably get the 372xp ported if I had to pick from your 70cc's. Or find a 75cc cylinder and piston to put on your 372xp


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 14, 2014)

fin460 said:


> I would probably get the 372xp ported if I had to pick from your 70cc's. *Or find a 75cc cylinder and piston to put on your 372xp*


Not necessary at all.


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 14, 2014)

My train of thought was to do a Xpw top end for the extra torque. But maybe its not needed.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't know about stock, but the strongest 372s I've seen were 71cc.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 14, 2014)

Now this is just my opinion, but I think the XPW thing is more CAD hype than anything else. I'm taking about ported saws now. Perhaps there's some merit to them stock, as they were designed to be used, but I believe the 71cc 372XP is the cats meow.


----------



## fin460 (Apr 14, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Now this is just my opinion, but I think the XPW thing is more CAD hype than anything else. I'm taking about ported saws now. Perhaps there's some merit to them stock, as they were designed to be used, but I believe the 71cc 372XP is the cats meow.


 
Cats meow! ha ha, I'll agree it may be a CAD thing, I have hardly any run time on 372's but I have a couple I picked up this spring and hope to get some experience with them. I only assumed that the extra cc's would be that much better when ported. I will side with Brads experience!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 14, 2014)

Meow, meow


----------



## fin460 (Apr 14, 2014)

A good purring saw is great, but I like to run a saw that ROARS!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 14, 2014)

I was referring to a lion


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 14, 2014)

The weight difference between a 044 and 441 is not 1.5 lbs, in fact it is less than .5 lb. Fully fueled (the 044 holds a little more, because the 441 is more efficient) they weight the same. Yes the 044 is less bulky, but for bucking I never noticed the difference. I owned both saws at the same time. so I know.

The old weights published for the 044 are flat out wrong. They said it was 13 lbs even. Anyone who picks up my 362 and 044, side by side can tell they are not the same wt., not even close. Conversely, doing the same test between the 441 and 044, no one could tell the difference, and I had many people try. On the scale, fully fueled with 20" bar and chain, the 044 and 441 were both 18.5 lbs. 

The 441 C is likely the best stock 70 cc bucking saw out there, and ported it is Randy's favorite. However, I have heard the 372 also responds very well to porting. The only Auto Tune saw over 70 cc is actually heavier than the 441 C (but in fairness, it is also more cc).


----------



## cre10 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have a 441C and I'm not really impressed with it in stock form. It needs to go to Tennessee.


----------



## Firewood Fanatic (Apr 14, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Now this is just my opinion, but I think the XPW thing is more CAD hype than anything else. I'm taking about ported saws now. Perhaps there's some merit to them stock, as they were designed to be used, but I believe the 71cc 372XP is the cats meow.



Last year I wanted to have a new saw ported, and I love the 372. I phoned Simon to get one "Simonized", he specifically asked me to get the "old" 71cc version. In our conversations he told me the 71cc version takes much better to modifications than the 75cc one's. All I know is the saw he built me runs fantastic and is a beast for cutting wood!!!


----------



## nmurph (Apr 14, 2014)

fin460 said:


> ...I only assumed that the extra cc's would be that much better when ported....


 
That can get you in trouble. Timing, port shape/length/angle, combustion chamber shape, etc...are also important. Cylinders can have inherent design parameters that can't be changed and limit the outcome.


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 14, 2014)

All this 441 talk and 372 talk, where's the videos of the two in the same log making a cut? Same chain, let's declare a winner?


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 14, 2014)

here is my masterboobed 372xp and its not even broke in good yet


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 14, 2014)

M&Rtree said:


> All this 441 talk and 372 talk, where's the videos of the two in the same log making a cut? Same chain, let's declare a winner?


As strong as the 441 is, I don't see one beating a proper 372. YMMV. I'm not downing the 441 either. I'm just saying that the 372 is markedly stronger.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 14, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> The 441 C is likely the best stock 70 cc bucking saw out there, and ported it is Randy's favorite. However, I have heard the 372 also responds very well to porting. The only Auto Tune saw over 70 cc is actually heavier than the 441 C (but in fairness, it is also more cc).


Are you leaving out saws like the 460/461? If so, then I would definitely agree with you.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Apr 14, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Now this is just my opinion, but I think the XPW thing is more CAD hype than anything else. I'm taking about ported saws now.


+1 Brad, There's very little difference between the two in terms of performance. Randy did both my 372 (71cc), and 372xpw (75cc) last fall. Seems like the XPW has a tad bit more huevos, but it's a close call.
Could be that he opened up the muffler a little more on the XPW. Of all the ported saws the 390 gained the most performance over stock.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 14, 2014)

M&Rtree said:


> All this 441 talk and 372 talk, where's the videos of the two in the same log making a cut? Same chain, let's declare a winner?



I think the difference will come down to personal preference. One porter may prefer one saw, the next the other. Same with Owners. The truth is, they will all get it done! Find what you like, and be happy!


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 14, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> here is my masterboobed 372xp and its not even broke in good yet





Looks very healthy, NICE!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 14, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> As strong as the 441 is, I don't see one beating a proper 372. YMMV. I'm not downing the 441 either. I'm just saying that the 372 is markedly stronger.


Yes... 70cc class / ported / fastest in the cut / = Old school 372
They're the most efficient fuel/air pump out there...
Stock? 7900.....
Cause they're awesome...


And sexy...
And stuff...


----------



## sunfish (Apr 14, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... 70cc class / ported / fastest in the cut / = Old school 372
> They're the most efficient fuel/air pump out there...
> Stock? 7900.....
> Cause they're awesome...
> ...


Yep, hard to beat a ported old school 372!

Same with a stock 7900

No need to go with the 75cc top end on the 372...But it don't hurt!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 14, 2014)

I like a slower saw with more tourque ,but that's just me ,tourque works better for what i cut and the bars i run ,the 461 fits that perfect



if you run under a 28 inch bar a 372 will be a little faster


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 14, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> I like a slower saw with more tourque ,but that's just me ,tourque works better for what i cut and the bars i run ,the 461 fits that perfect
> 
> 
> 
> if you run under a 28 inch bar a 372 will be a little faster


That's a fair description of the 461. Their wide powerband makes them very user friendly.

My experience is that both a 440/460 hybrid and a 372 are both faster than the 461, even with a 28" bar and full comp chain buried in hardwood. A lot of guys would probably still choose the 461 though. It's just a very nice saw to work with.

Now for a hypothetical question. Does the 461 really have more torque than the others? I'm not a physicist, but I think not. Otherwise, it would be faster, right? You could just lean on it a little more to make up the difference. I think it simply has a flatter torque curve, but is still behind the other two I mentioned. Have fun with this. Don't take me too serious.


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 14, 2014)

Exactly the info i started this thread for. Just to help others and myself understand the difference in a fast saw and a torquey saw. I want a fast saw myself.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 14, 2014)

I believe a ported work saw should be both fast and torquey. If you kill the torque to get the RPMs, it's not a good work saw. On the other hand, I don't think you have to give up good RPMs to have a torquey saw. The way I port a 460/461 and a 372 are very different from each other. You just have to find what works.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 14, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> That's a fair description of the 461. Their wide powerband makes them very user friendly.
> 
> My experience is that both a 440/460 hybrid and a 372 are both faster than the 461, even with a 28" bar and full comp chain buried in hardwood. A lot of guys would probably still choose the 461 though. It's just a very nice saw to work with.
> 
> Now for a hypothetical question. Does the 461 really have more torque than the others? I'm not a physicist, but I think not. Otherwise, it would be faster, right? You could just lean on it a little more to make up the difference. I think it simply has a flatter torque curve, but is still behind the other two I mentioned. Have fun with this. Don't take me too serious.



i have had all these saws ,i have 2 hybrids done by different builders ,the one you ran runs better now with some tweaks done inside since then  ,i had a ported xpw and ported 461 all by the same builder ,all very powerful saws but run different ,my 440 hybrids are my go to saw 90% of the time because of how they handle but my favorite falling saw is the 461 ,starting and stopping in the cuts ,the power starts easier ,must be the tourque ,seems like i can load that saw more than the others ,the xpw was a fast saw ,cutting cookies it won every time ,but as a work saw ,the ergo's of it were not my favorite ,handlebar angle ,and chain swaps were the main thing i disliked ,i swap my chains instead of sharpening when working ,the chain adjuster in the side cover was something i could not get used to ,i run 32 inch bars on all the saws ,in fir the chips load up the chain so the tourque to keep the chain spinning is helpful ,the other saws i listed fall trees ok but will fall off on power easier than the 461 loaded


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 14, 2014)

That's all good stuff, and should help the OP understand what we're trying to convey. I totally understand why you prefer the 461. I doubt there's a better falling saw on the market. Maybe a 390XP.


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Apr 14, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> I like a slower saw with more torque ,but that's just me ,torque works better for what i cut and the bars i run ,the 461 fits that perfect



I will definitely agree with this. I have 2 460s and a 461. For limbing and firewood I like the 460s better, but for bigger tree work the 461 pulls the chain much better when a 24" bar is buried. The 461 has great trigger response but the 460 seems to pick up quicker for limbing. I consider the 460 a "fast" saw and the 461 or "torquey" saw. 461 doesnt take as much finese to do the same job.

In the 70cc range I currently have a new 441cm, mm'd 460, ported (by me) 460, mm'd 461, 2171, and pre-xtorq 372XP. I have had a 576AT, 12mm 044, 044 BB and a 460W, but have sold them.

The 441cm IMHO is the pick of the litter for a STOCK 70cc saw. I find myself using the 441cm and a 241cm a lot. Really good 2 saw plan. Both are really user friendly, broad power, start telepathically, and the 441 pulls a 28" really freaking well. I run 20" ES on it and swap out to a 28" ES Light with 33RSF when I need something bigger. This works very well for me. The 241 is an awesome limbing saw and the 441 has the nuts to finish the rest of the job.

I havent timed cuts between any of them. I'm not worried about a few tenths of a second in a 15 second cut. I like a saw based on how it feels to use it. I had a 576...Smooth as glass, but felt like a pig compared to the 441. Cut times aren't that drastically different but they behave like 2 completely different animals. 

Besides, good planning and a good work ethic will beat a fast saw anyday.

-AJ


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 14, 2014)

BTW, my comments above are all about ported saws, per the OP's request. Porting is a serious game changer, especially with the likes of the 372. I don't find them so impressive in stock form. The 441C and 461 are both impressive with only a MM.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Apr 14, 2014)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> Really, my 441c hands my buddies 372 which is stock with a mm a pretty good woopin in 20-24'' wood and his saw is in tip top running order.



Maybe someday we can compare my poulan 445 ( rebuilt) to your 441c if it is still bone stock like mine. My 445 out cut 372 and a dual ported 440 (both real good runners I rebuilt). I was surprised after the testing.


----------



## dl5205 (Apr 14, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> ....The weight difference between a 044 and 441 is not 1.5 lbs, in fact it is less than .5 lb.....



http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-unofficial-chainsaw-weight-thread.179406/

First post in the linked thread shows about an even pound difference....


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 14, 2014)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Maybe someday we can compare my poulan 445 ( rebuilt) to your 441c if it is still bone stock like mine. My 445 out cut 372 and a dual ported 440 (both real good runners I rebuilt). I was surprised after the testing.


That would be the PP version of a 71cc jug sitting on an oversized case made for 80+ cc's right?
If so, not surprising it is a stout SOB!!!
Sorta like the Husky 365 sitting on a case suitable for up to 75cc's.. They haul the mail for 65cc's...


----------



## cgraham1 (Apr 14, 2014)

opcorn:Someday my 2171 will have some work done. For now it seems to have plenty of power for me with a 24" bar!


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 14, 2014)

dl5205 said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-unofficial-chainsaw-weight-thread.179406/
> 
> First post in the linked thread shows about an even pound difference....




I believe that is a Wrap Handle 441 on that scale. I owned a 441 (pre M-Tronic) and 044 at the same time, there is not that much difference.


----------



## dl5205 (Apr 14, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I believe that is a Wrap Handle 441 on that scale. I owned a 441 (pre M-Tronic) and 044 at the same time, there is not that much difference.



Pretty sure it's a half wrap. nMurph would know. He took the pic.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 14, 2014)

Brian & AJ, Thanks for sharing your impressions of the various big saws. You both have more experience with the various big saws than most of us ever will, and it is interesting to note that even in the same size range, different saws are better suited to different tasks.

Thanks Again.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 14, 2014)

dl5205 said:


> Pretty sure it's a half wrap. nMurph would know. He took the pic.



I have not heard assertions that the published wt of 14.6lbs for a 441 is not accurate, and I think most 044/440 go about 14.2lbs, but there may be some year to year variations. Fully fueled (the 044 holds more) you will not tell the difference.


----------



## dl5205 (Apr 14, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> ....I have not heard assertions that the published wt of 14.6lbs for a 441 is not accurate...



So you're arguing with the linked pic of a 441 on a scale?


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 14, 2014)

We are talking about power and cut times. Weight is not a issue for in this thread.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 14, 2014)

Sorry about that, I hear you.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 14, 2014)

A 461 and 576 are my favorite ported 70cc saws. The 385 and 390 are nice and not much weight penalty. I have a ported 046/460 mutt now that runs pretty good. The last xpw I ported is no slouch. I think they end up a touch stronger than a 50 mm 372.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Apr 14, 2014)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Maybe someday we can compare my poulan 445 ( rebuilt) to your 441c if it is still bone stock like mine. My 445 out cut 372 and a dual ported 440 (both real good runners I rebuilt). I was surprised after the testing.



I would be happy to buddy.


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 14, 2014)

How does a 576 compare to a 461 ported?


----------



## cgraham1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Since the thread is about 70cc saws, where is the cutoff? Is a 76cc saw in that class? What about a 7900?


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm asking about anything that's 70-79 cc that's a ported work saw.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 14, 2014)

7900 then...
Buy a new 7910 and tell moobs to make it go...


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 14, 2014)

I actually was thinking about building a 681 Solo. But may trade that saw off.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> 7900 then...



Do you think availability of a brand or easy to get parts is a factor in a good work saw ? ,i hear they are great saws but know no one in this area that has one


----------



## cgraham1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> 7900 then...
> Buy a new 7910 and tell moobs to make it go...


I am dying to get a saw ported, maybe the 7900 would be a good one to start with? Or do they run so good in stock form that there's not a lot of room for improvement?


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 14, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Do you think availability of a brand or easy to get parts is a factor in a good work saw ? ,i hear they are great saws but know no one in this area that has one


Parts are easy...
Make a phone call and have em' in 2 to 3 days...
Sorta like my Stihl dealer...


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 14, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I am dying to get a saw ported, maybe the 7900 would be a good one to start with? Or do they run so good in stock form that there's not a lot of room for improvement?


Some can get good gains... Others can't..
But Dolmar didn't leave much low hanging fruit with that one...


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 14, 2014)

I know my 6400 has been one reliable machine. No need for a dealer as it hasn't had a issue in 10 years.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Parts are easy...
> Make a phone call and have em' in 2 to 3 days...
> Sorta like my Stihl dealer...




well i guess the dolly would be a good one to scratch up in that hedge you cut ,my steels are too pretty for that


----------



## cgraham1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Where do you buy parts? The last few times I ordered parts, at least one item was backordered from the factory.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 14, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Where do you buy parts? The last few times I ordered parts, at least one item was backordered from the factory.


I get mine from Boyd's in WI, but there are dealers who are sponsors here.
Edge & Engine
Cutting Scott??
166?
And a couple others I can't recall..


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 14, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Do you think availability of a brand or easy to get parts is a factor in a good work saw ? ,i hear they are great saws but know no one in this area that has one




They've always had my interest piqued... That certainly didn't diminish after watching Jack here pull a 42" with one


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 14, 2014)

I've always enjoy watching his videos and other guys on here. My wife yells at me when she hears chainsaws during one of her movies. She just doesn't understand how I cut all day and watch felling, cutting videos when I come home. Its a passion thats in my blood.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 14, 2014)

Nuzzy said:


> They've always had my interest piqued... That certainly didn't diminish after watching Jack here pull a 42" with one



Is that hotsaw? sounds like him...


----------



## Nuzzy (Apr 14, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Is that hotsaw? sounds like him...




Yes sir, it is. I first came across his channel on a soft dutchman vid; ended up watching every falling/bucking video he's made... twice... well, some of them three and four times...


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 14, 2014)

Nuzzy said:


> Yes sir, it is. I first came across his channel on a soft dutchman vid; ended up watching every falling/bucking video he's made... twice... well, some of them three and four times...


I got one of his saws.. He did very nice work on it... Seems like a class guy...


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 14, 2014)

Ported saws are just a passing fad.....


----------



## old-cat (Apr 14, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Ported saws are just a passing fad.....



It just keeps passing from one guy to another and another and - - - -


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 14, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I have not heard assertions that the published wt of 14.6lbs for a 441 is not accurate, and I think most 044/440 go about 14.2lbs, but there may be some year to year variations. Fully fueled (the 044 holds more) you will not tell the difference.



The 044 is lighter than a 460, and the 441 is heavier than a 460.

Which makes the 441, heavier than the 044/440.

The 441 is listed at 14.6 lbs. Also, the 460/461 is as well.

This pic is from buddy.. putting it at 14 lbs 12.5 oz (dry)


----------



## Ironworker (Apr 14, 2014)

I've owned both a 372 and a 441, both ported and the 441is a little better in the cut.


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 14, 2014)

Sounds like Brad and Mastermind have a date. 372 vs 441 for a title fight!


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 14, 2014)

M&Rtree said:


> Sounds like Brad and Mastermind have a date. 372 vs 441 for a title fight!


The only argument would be over who gets to build the 372...


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 14, 2014)

Haha... Let the men talk!


----------



## HuskStihl (Apr 14, 2014)

fin460 said:


> I had a Masterminded 576xp for a short while before I found a buyer for it. I ran it only one/two tanks and at the time I had nothing to compare it to directly. It was sure powerful, but the one thing I noticed of how smooth it ran with all that power.
> 
> Since we are jumping up to talk about larger cc's, what are the differences between a 394xp and 390xp?


394 is a lot torquier and oils much better. It is very, very, extremely large however. It is a long bar and milling champion. I've carried mine for most of a day, and my arms wound up an inch longer. They'll move when ported too


----------



## mt.stalker (Apr 14, 2014)

Ported 372 this , ported 046 that , You guys are splitting hairs here , let's face it .


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 14, 2014)

If it has a motor I'll race it!


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you for that information Dexter, that looks like a clean new powerhead, so it seems the actual wt is more that what is published. However, when I weighed both my 044 and 441 (non M-Tronic, not sure if it makes any difference, reported weight is the same), both with 20" B&C, but full with fluids, they both were 18.5 lbs. I checked the scale with 2 10lb wts ahead of time, and weighed them both multiple times. Don't know what else to say.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Apr 14, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Some can get good gains... Others can't..
> But Dolmar didn't leave much low hanging fruit with that one...





cgraham1 said:


> I am dying to get a saw ported, maybe the 7900 would be a good one to start with? Or do they run so good in stock form that there's not a lot of room for improvement?



This 7900 turned out amazing,one impressive chip slinging saw!
Looks like good times too!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 14, 2014)

mt.stalker said:


> Ported 372 this , ported 046 that , You guys are splitting hairs here , let's face it .



It comes down to which saw you prefer to run......


----------



## firewoodpanaca (Apr 15, 2014)

I really enjoyed you guys back and forth on the 372 and the 441. I had two 441's and two 372's. The 441 were not C's. The 372XP seemed to be the saw that I preferred for cutting 20" and under cedar for firewood. The 441 is not to be forgotten and I have cut a lot of wood with stihl saws but that 372 XP 71cc is probably the fastest and smoothest cutting saw that I have ever run. Just my opinion. Oh yeah in my 50 plus years of cutting firewood I have never run a ported saw. I might be open to suggestions as to where I could buy a ported 372......maybe. Thanks guys.


----------



## B Harrison (Apr 15, 2014)

Threads long, but for the record.....Mastermind did my 7901, which from dolmar was weaker than a few 70 cc saws, the catted muffler and limited coil makes it an odd saw to run. I run a 36" bar sometimes so I wanted pure torque, the saw pulls the snot out of a 36" bar now in hardwood and will really scream with a 24" and a 8 tooth rim if your just cutting cookies.
They are bulkier than some others and I havent run a equaly ported 372, but I think the 372 would out work a 7901 just because of the weight and handling, everyone knows carrying and extra load all day wears even a big man out.


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 15, 2014)

I've noticed there different sounds the Dolmars really have a different sound. Xp's have that scream. Stihls have a good sounding tone also. All different though.


----------



## weedkilla (Apr 15, 2014)

firewoodpanaca said:


> Oh yeah in my 50 plus years of cutting firewood I have never run a ported saw. I might be open to suggestions as to where I could buy a ported 372......maybe. Thanks guys.


If have enjoyed standard 70cc saws can I suggest a ported 562? You can buy one off the shelf from wicked work saws and you'll get similar performance with a smaller, lighter saw. 
I don't feel any need for a 70cc saw now, but I do have a ported 385 for when I want to run a long bar. The 562 (ported) pulls a 20" in dry Aussie hardwood with an ease that is hard to believe. I'm sure the stihl 362m would be similar - but it's hard to beat Terry's pricing if you want a new ported saw.


----------



## wyk (Apr 15, 2014)

M&Rtree said:


> I've noticed there different sounds the Dolmars really have a different sound. Xp's have that scream. Stihls have a good sounding tone also. All different though.



I've always liked the sound of 372's. This is my 2165 with a 77cc hyway top end ported and pushing about 200psi. It is my milling saw and runs a 22" bar most of the time, so that's an 8 pin rim buried in Beech in this vid. It's not yet broken in and running richer than she likes to for felling due to the milling I do(14,000 rpm or so):


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 15, 2014)

I've heard the aftermarket top ends port timing aren't as good as the factories. I hear some can fix this? Or are they just a really rough casting?


----------



## wyk (Apr 15, 2014)

M&Rtree said:


> I've heard the aftermarket top ends port timing aren't as good as the factories. I hear some can fix this? Or are they just a really rough casting?



They vary greatly. I ported mine, but had I not ported it, it would have required plenty of clean-up - especially of the intake. The HyWays can be made to be insane runners, though. Andy has one that's ridiculous. My one is mild by comparison. Here's his in wood nearly twice as hard as that beech with some carb mods if I recall:


----------



## Termite (Apr 15, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> The weight difference between a 044 and 441 is not 1.5 lbs, in fact it is less than .5 lb. Fully fueled (the 044 holds a little more, because the 441 is more efficient) they weight the same. Yes the 044 is less bulky, but for bucking I never noticed the difference. I owned both saws at the same time. so I know.
> 
> The old weights published for the 044 are flat out wrong. They said it was 13 lbs even. Anyone who picks up my 362 and 044, side by side can tell they are not the same wt., not even close. Conversely, doing the same test between the 441 and 044, no one could tell the difference, and I had many people try. On the scale, fully fueled with 20" bar and chain, the 044 and 441 were both 18.5 lbs.
> 
> The 441 C is likely the best stock 70 cc bucking saw out there, and ported it is Randy's favorite. However, I have heard the 372 also responds very well to porting. The only Auto Tune saw over 70 cc is actually heavier than the 441 C (but in fairness, it is also more cc).



One of your better posts Mike. Excellent point about the true running weights between 440 and 441. I believe there is not a dimes worth of difference between a 441c and a 576at. Well I guess the list prices are more than a dime apart. The reason the 576 is not real popular is not the 441 but the 372. I looked up an old quote by Mastermind. Of course he could have changed his mind sense the posting.
I have a buyer for my 576AT. It is going to a logger, to replace my old 7900 that has been living a rough life the last two years. I am just waiting on the next generation 70cc autotune.

↑
“Nice work there Randy.:msp_smile:
So witch one do you like best the fat bottom girl (441CM) or the large breasted cheer leader (576 Auto Tune) ?

"CheersThe 576 does have more snot."

I've not been able to run either one enough to be a good judge though.
Randy


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 15, 2014)

Hooray MS441C-M


----------



## Termite (Apr 15, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Hooray MS441C-M


 
That's it? "Horay" That's it? I guess brevity can be a virtue.


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm a Ported 70cc work saw Ho!
What else is there.....


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 15, 2014)

It's just another saw fellers.......


----------



## Knobby57 (Apr 15, 2014)

Who in their rite mind would have a saw ported anyhow????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 15, 2014)

Well Mr. Knobby.......I have your saws done.


----------



## Knobby57 (Apr 16, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Well Mr. Knobby.......I have your saws done.



Duuuuoh oh yah this idiot would have saws ported . Well ya know you can't leave stuff stock that's just not American!!! That and I figured I would do my part and keep the monkey busy. I've been to the zoo board monkeys throw poop at people !! And I think we can all area throwing poop is bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyk (Apr 17, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> It comes down to which saw you prefer to run......



You can now see a documentary on Randy if you want more insight into this prolific saw builder:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01s0zg9


----------



## cgraham1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Good read!


----------



## MCW (Sep 19, 2014)

SierraWoodsman said:


> This 7900 turned out amazing,one impressive chip slinging saw!
> Looks like good times too!




Heh heh. That was my saw  That exact same top end is now on another 7900 I own and has over 1000 hours on it and over 10,000 trees on it. Cracker build from Brad and never had a problem. I think he's ported 3 or 4 7900 top ends for me now. This is by far the most powerful and will thump a stock 660 by a huge margin. I know which saw I'd rather use too from a balance and fuel consumption point of view. 

The Stihl 461's are a stout 70cc saw when modded too - I've run one built by mweba and was very impressed. His 441C build was also extremely impressive and actually surprised me more than the 461. I just can't get used to the balance though. It's a funny one but I think the Stihl's are a solid firewood saw but give me a Husky/Dolmar for falling anyday. I simply can't get used to the balance and feel of the larger Stihls no matter how much I try. They do have the best set of factory spikes out there though and the best filter in the HD2.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Sep 19, 2014)

Do you remember the compression on that saw? Sure looks fun to run.


----------



## MCW (Sep 19, 2014)

SierraWoodsman said:


> Do you remember the compression on that saw? Sure looks fun to run.



210psi. It's certainly got some grunt. There are probably hotter 7900's around but this thing is fine by me. Eric Copsey built some pretty hot 7900's a while ago. It will pull a 42" bar buried in Redgum with non skip semi chisel OK but the oiler won't keep up. Only tried that for fun. 
When I swapped the top end from the Makita in the video to a Dolmar I stuck a new ring in it even though it probably didn't need it. It still pulls 210psi cold now. 
I compared it to Stihlman441's MS461 that mweba built and there wasn't much in it although the 461 had a bit more torque. Andrew (Stihlman) also ran this 7900 and felt that it took a gentler touch so it didn't bog compared to his 461. Mitch (mweba) builds a good saw though, no doubt about it. Brad did a really good job on this saw too. Couldn't have asked for more. He's a built a number of saws for me now including a couple of 390XP's which are a model I love as well. Had a few MS660's built and they have heaps of grunt but are fuel pigs and nose heavy with bars over about 28".


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 19, 2014)

MCW, you confirm what I have said many times, a person must try the saw themselves. Your comments are the exact opposite of Brian's who prefers his big bore 044/440s, the Husky's just don't feel the same to him. I respect both opinions equally.

What saw you prefer will be to some degree personal preference, and that is fine. We are fortunate there are so many good saws (and builders) out there, and should have more respect for the preferences of others.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 19, 2014)

I like the solid feel of the 460/1 for falling but for bucking and most stuff the huskies are faster and smoother. The 7900 is also as strong or stronger than most of the saws in this category. The 064 is in the same weight class with great power also.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 19, 2014)

Well I hope someone brings them out, because the two Smittybilt 660s are about the fasted woods port saws I've seen at the 2 GTGs I went to, and my 046 also bucks stuff pretty fast now that it is ported (no, not in the same league as those 660s, but I can carry it).

I know there will always be a "faster saw" someplace, but for it's wt, the ported 046/460 (and I'm sure 461) is a nice place to be (IMO) for most bucking chores. The only 7900 I've run was bone stock, not bad for a stock saw, but it was a stock saw. I'd like to see some "worked".


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 19, 2014)

Hooray 064!!!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Hooray 064!!!


----------



## cgraham1 (Sep 19, 2014)

To me, the 7900 feels like it's in the same "weight" class as a 70cc saw, but in the same "power" class as an 85cc saw. That, to me, is what makes the 7900 "special." There are many excellent 70-85cc saws, but I prefer the Dolmar. It just feels perfect to me.

I ran two saws today, both ported, an MS261 and my 2172. My 50cc saw feels like I'm working harder because it just doesn't compare in power enough for me to appreciate the lighter weight. I'd rather just run a 70cc saw.


----------



## wyk (Sep 19, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> To me, the 7900 feels like it's in the same "weight" class as a 70cc saw, but in the same "power" class as an 85cc saw. That, to me, is what makes the 7900 "special." .



I've always taken issue with this statement, especially since I have seen it dozens and dozens of times; sometimes with quoting the marketing literature stated weight of 13.6 lbs, which was obviously ridiculous if you have ever hefted one - they most certainly did not weigh 5 ounces shy of a 357xp. I had an 046 that was a strong runner. Don, AKA Sawfun9 has a 7900. I put them head to head and they performed similarly. In fact, I felt my 046 had a wider powerband pulling a 28" bar. They should run similarly - they are both nearly 80cc class saws at 76.5 and 79cc's respectively. Then there's the weight difference. The 7900 felt noticeably heavier than my 372xp did. And it felt about the same as my 046 did, maybe a tad lighter(I had the PNW version). Eventually Neal AKA NMurph and I put a chainsaw weight gallery together. And, I found my suspicions to be fairly accurate.

















Personally, I would rather have a ported 044 or 440/460 hybrid to a 7900. To me, the 7900 always felt like a wet noodle. Usually a saw's looks don't bother me, but the 7900 is some kind of ugly. So, that didn't help, either.


----------



## cgraham1 (Sep 19, 2014)

I said it "feels like". I didn't weigh them on a F***ing scale.  I doubt I could tell a half pound difference when running a saw, especially fully fueled with a 28" bar and chain.  My 2172 weighs a little more than a standard 372xp, too. 

How a saw feels is not just about weight ... But you may feel differently, and I'm okay with that. And compared to the 044/440/372's I've run, my 7900 spanked all of them. Thanks for the insight... I may have exaggerated a bit, kinda like Mystang does about 10mm 044s.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 19, 2014)

That is a nice looking 046! Mine ain't dat purdy!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 19, 2014)

Balance is more important than weight in the handling of a saw ...........pick up an 1128 series stihl with a half wrap and a 32 inch bar ,then throw the pnw 461 handlebar on the same saw with the upper handle a little more forward and get back to me


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey watch that, and I'm not the only one who said my 044 ran as strong as my 046 (when stock), in fact some said it ran stronger! I bring my saws to GTGs, I let others run them. I don't suppress comments.


----------



## MCW (Sep 19, 2014)

My 390XP actually feels and balances like my 7900 despite being considerably heavier. Balance and handling goes a long way to hiding scale weights. I also think that a lot of people become fan boys of the saws that they actually own so then find reasons to hate other brands and models - quite simply because they don't own one


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 19, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I said it "feels like". I didn't weigh them on a F***ing scale.  I doubt I could tell a half pound difference when running a saw, especially fully fueled with a 28" bar and chain.  My 2172 weighs a little more than a standard 372xp, too.
> 
> How a saw feels is not just about weight ... But you may feel differently, and I'm okay with that. And compared to the 044/440/372's I've run, my 7900 spanked all of them. Thanks for the insight... I may have exaggerated a bit, kinda like Mystang does about 10mm 044s.


 

I have worked on and/or ran just about all of the saws mentioned, I have a ported 044 as well as a wicked work saw 044/046 hybrid .......... the hybrid (to me) is just hard to beat. I totally respect each ones opinions, Reindeer puts the facts into a post without any words needed  , and we all will still have our own favorites due to handling/balance/color/etc !

now


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm sure that everyone feels "comfortable" with a saw they own & like. That said, I don't "hate" other brands, or bash other saw brands.


----------



## MCW (Sep 19, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I'm sure that everyone feels "comfortable" with a saw they own & like. That said, I don't "hate" other brands, or bash other saw brands.



If you're referring to my comment then I definitely wasn't directing it at anybody, especially yourself.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't own one, and I've never run one, but if the Hybrid has the power of my ported 046 and the wt of my 044, yea, I would really, really like it.


----------



## cgraham1 (Sep 19, 2014)

I own or have owned 2 372xp's, a 2171, a ported 2172, and a stock 7900. I have ran a muffler modded (10mm) 044 and a stock (dual port, HD filter) MS440. So far, I like my 7900 the best. I think the ported 2172 is a little stronger, but I haven't ran them both at the same time with the same bar and chain. Soon my Dolmar will be back from porting and I'm building a Masterminded 044... So I will try to do an unbiased comparison with all three saws in the future.

Believe it or not, I am pretty open minded and like all different types of saws. I would love to get my hands on an 046 and a hybrid 440/046, and maybe a ported 71cc 372xp...


----------



## cgraham1 (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't have CAD... I swear.


----------



## wyk (Sep 19, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> That is a nice looking 046! Mine ain't dat purdy!



Whatever. I don't think I have ever bought a saw from new. Here's the actual 046 I was talking about:







I miss that saw. So much so, I recently bought the 044 version of it from Randy. Well...it's a bit modded...


----------



## wyk (Sep 19, 2014)

MCW said:


> If you're referring to my comment then I definitely wasn't directing it at anybody, especially yourself.



Yer flattering yerself, mate. No one takes a wet noodle-wielder seriously....


----------



## sawfun (Sep 19, 2014)

Well is sold the 7900 as I ran it side by side with my stock dual port 460 and they felt the same speed wise but I could lean on the 460 a good deal harder. The only advantage in the 7900 I found, was the AV. It feels and seems like running a louder more powerful fat bottom girl (441). The 7900 will spank a 064 with a 28" bar but put a 32" on and the 064 will mop the floor with the Dolmar.


----------



## wyk (Sep 19, 2014)

sawfun said:


> Well is sold the 7900 as I ran it side by side with my stock dual port 460 and they felt the same speed wise but I could lean on the 460 a good deal harder. The only advantage in the 7900 I found, was the AV. It feels and seems like running a louder more powerful fat bottom girl (441). The 7900 will spank a 064 with a 28" bar but put a 32" on and the 064 will mop the floor with the Dolmar.



Where did your "9" go?


----------



## cgraham1 (Sep 19, 2014)

I think a 28" is perfect on a 7900. For a 372/044, I prefer a 24" bar. 

So an 046 must really kick ass over an 044, huh?


----------



## wyk (Sep 19, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I think a 28" is perfect on a 7900. For a 372/044, I prefer a 24" bar.
> 
> So an 046 must really kick ass over an 044, huh?



Sawfun's 10mm 044 kicked my 372xp 3 ways to Sunday if I recall. I think we tested his 7900 that same day. All done in a 3' Douglas Fir log, freshly felled.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Sep 19, 2014)

You just don't see many dollies in this neck of the woods. I haven't priced one in years but the beauty of the 7900 is they used to be so damn cheap.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 19, 2014)

I like the power the 7900 makes. They do feel a little flimsy about like the huskies. I'll hopefully be testing 3 7900s and an 064 in the next few weeks. I've put my 46 on the back burner til I get the others done.


----------



## cgraham1 (Sep 19, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Sawfun's 10mm 044 kicked my 372xp 3 ways to Sunday if I recall. I think we tested his 7900 that same day. All done in a 3' Douglas Fir log, freshly felled.


I am so confused right now.


jeepyfz450 said:


> You just don't see many dollies in this neck of the woods. I haven't priced one in years but the beauty of the 7900 is they used to be so damn cheap.


Not anymore. The cat's outta the bag. 


mdavlee said:


> I like the power the 7900 makes. They do feel a little flimsy about like the huskies. I'll hopefully be testing 3 7900s and an 064 in the next few weeks. I've put my 46 on the back burner til I get the others done.


----------



## Grey (Sep 19, 2014)

I like torque. I have a stock 461 and I've pulled up to a 32" bar w/ full comp or full skip in oak and ash with only minor complaints from the saw. I've messed around with the Husky's but not the Dolmar. 461 is heading to TN next month for woods porting. I'm confident, I will never "need" a bigger saw and I'll still have the low end torque to get me out of trouble.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Sep 19, 2014)

Most loggers around these parts that I know run either 395s or 660s. They are all stock beat to absolute **** and usually a year or less old.

In these parts nothing takes a beating better than a 660. Not the fastest, smoothest, fuel efficient but they just run and run. Just my .02


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 19, 2014)

Ported 70 cc machines? ?

This one.....











Or this one.......


----------



## MCW (Sep 19, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Most loggers around these parts that I know run either 395s or 660s. They are all stock beat to absolute **** and usually a year or less old.
> 
> In these parts nothing takes a beating better than a 660. Not the fastest, smoothest, fuel efficient but they just run and run. Just my .02



I love my Huskys and Dolmars but if I was running a logging crew full of meatheads I'd be buying 660's. They are built like tanks but feel like one as well


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Sep 19, 2014)

True that. Most loggers I know are big burly hamfisted guys. The saw lives in a pile of junk in the back of their trucks. Saws are literally thrown around. The only people harder on equipment that I know are miners.....


----------



## Ironworker (Sep 19, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> True that. Most loggers I know are big burly hamfisted guys. The saw lives in a pile of junk in the back of their trucks. Saws are literally thrown around. The only people harder on equipment that I know are miners.....


You've never been around Ironworkers.


----------



## Ironworker (Sep 19, 2014)

I know this is a ported 70cc saw thread, but I was very surprised by the power of my 044 after a muff mod and I've owned a ported 372 and currently own a ported 441.


----------



## Dilly (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't own any 70cc ported saws.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Sep 19, 2014)

is the 272xp that outdated? just got my hands on a pretty nice one and probably leave it stock for now but wouldnt mind opening some things up down the road. havent run most of the saws you guys are on about and curious how the 272 stacks up.


----------



## Dilly (Sep 19, 2014)

cus_deluxe said:


> is the 272xp that outdated? just got my hands on a pretty nice one and probably leave it stock for now but wouldnt mind opening some things up down the road. havent run most of the saws you guys are on about and curious how the 272 stacks up.


I wouldn't say so. I actually like older Husqvarna saws they just owning several non runners haha.


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 19, 2014)

272 is an excellant saw. I prefer the 2 series saws to anything I have ever ran.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Sep 19, 2014)

Im the same way. 272 is a bad ass looking saw and for a firewooder who gets some tree work its more than enough saw stock. wanna get some hours on it before i do any mods. (and should probly mod the 262 first since its a pile of parts to begin with)


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 19, 2014)

I like my Andyshine77 ported 372XP.


Mike


----------



## R2D (Sep 19, 2014)

I have not run many saws in the 70cc class due to the weight of my ported 064. Never saw the need to have a ported 70cc. With all this talk about the 7900 i finally pulled the trigger and bought a nice stock one. I have THOROUGHLY enjoyed running the 7900! This is one saw that really is strong stock. I cant wait to run it after its ported....then side by side with the 064. Two saws that I will probably keep forever.


----------



## rburg (Sep 20, 2014)

I like that Andyshine77 ported 372 pretty good myself.


----------



## wyk (Sep 20, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I am so confused right now.



Such is AS...


----------



## wyk (Sep 20, 2014)

Ironworker said:


> You've never been around Ironworkers.



True, but it's much harder to break iron than ms660's...


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 20, 2014)

reindeer said:


> True, but it's much harder to break iron than ms660's...


True. I was in a hopper when a 1.5" bolt sheared off with iron workers running it out with a 1" impact. Shook the whole 200 ton structure and sounded like a gunshot.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 20, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> That is a nice looking 046! Mine ain't dat purdy!


That's a VERY special saw, Mike. That was my Dad's saw. It's now in my collection, to be used no more. Yesterday it was 6 months since he passed. So hard to believe.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 20, 2014)

Very nice saw Brad, hope you and your family are doing well in the wake of your loss.

However, IMO, I think your Dad would be proud if you ran it now and then, and with proper care it will still last your lifetime +.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 20, 2014)

Here's the only picture I have of him running it. This was at a GTG at Bill Poor's, aka WKPoor.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 20, 2014)

Having one real nice pic like that is better than having 20 that are not as nice!


----------



## porsche965 (Sep 20, 2014)

I WISH I had pictures of my Dad running, doing things more. 1/28/11.

046/460 are one tough saw. Stihl has managed to make a nice replacement in the 461. But no one can replace Dad's that are gone, no one. To you that are still making wood with your Dads, spend the time you can never get back.


----------



## redfin (Sep 20, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I don't own one, and I've never run one, but if the Hybrid has the power of my ported 046 and the wt of my 044, yea, I would really, really like it.



There is no "if" and you would like one very much.


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 20, 2014)

Ironworker said:


> You've never been around Ironworkers.


Darn iron heads are always breakin something


----------



## wyk (Sep 20, 2014)

MCW said:


> 210psi. It's certainly got some grunt. There are probably hotter 7900's around but this thing is fine by me. Eric Copsey built some pretty hot 7900's a while ago. It will pull a 42" bar buried in Redgum with non skip semi chisel OK but the oiler won't keep up. Only tried that for fun..



Was that because Jack was messing with it on the tubes?


----------



## benp (Sep 20, 2014)

MCW said:


> 210psi. It's certainly got some grunt. There are probably hotter 7900's around but this thing is fine by me.* Eric Copsey built some pretty hot 7900's a while ago*. It will pull a 42" bar buried in Redgum with non skip semi chisel OK but the oiler won't keep up. Only tried that for fun.
> When I swapped the top end from the Makita in the video to a Dolmar I stuck a new ring in it even though it probably didn't need it. It still pulls 210psi cold now.
> I compared it to Stihlman441's MS461 that mweba built and there wasn't much in it although the 461 had a bit more torque. Andrew (Stihlman) also ran this 7900 and felt that it took a gentler touch so it didn't bog compared to his 461. *Mitch (mweba) builds a good saw though, no doubt about it*. Brad did a really good job on this saw too. Couldn't have asked for more. He's a built a number of saws for me now including a couple of 390XP's which are a model I love as well. Had a few MS660's built and they have heaps of grunt but are fuel pigs and nose heavy with bars over about 28".



I agree.

I have 2 of Eric's 7900's and they are rank.

I have Mitch's old 394 and I love that saw. It is the saw I use 90% of the time due to how I cut firewood. Pile of 100" logs, 2 cuts. 24" bars are not that efficient for that. 

The 7900's are more temperamental than the 394. I have to tach them each time whenI go cut and make adjustments. The 394 is like "Whatever" let's go. Pretty much stays dead on no matter weather conditions. I figure that's just because the 7900's are more high strung than the 394. Kind of like Labrador vs Jack Russell .

If it was up to me for my uses, I would only have 394/5's and 50cc saws for the little stuff.

When I run the 394, the neighbors over a quarter mile a way say it sounds like I am in their yard. I raffed.


----------



## MCW (Sep 20, 2014)

benp said:


> I agree.
> 
> I have 2 of Eric's 7900's and they are rank.
> 
> ...



Interesting about the 7900's needing retuning. I'm at low altitude (not sure if that makes a huge difference) but didn't have to touch the tune on my hotter 7900's for at least 3 years. One issue I did recently find though with the paper element HD filter was that it started blocking under rainy conditions while cutting dead Redgum (very dusty) - the 7900 started running richer and richer. It was at this point I realised that Stihl's HD2 filter is indeed the better filter under a wide range of conditions. I have also had the Dolmar HD pre filter block fast too with certain timbers so haven't been running the pre filters for the last 3 years either.
I agree on the Huskys though - if a tree fell on my daughter or fiancee that I had to cut off the first saw I'd grab would be the 390XP. I'd be just as confident with my stock 288XP as well.


----------



## benp (Sep 20, 2014)

MCW said:


> Interesting about the 7900's needing retuning. I'm at low altitude (not sure if that makes a huge difference) but didn't have to touch the tune on my hotter 7900's for at least 3 years. One issue I did recently find though with the paper element HD filter was that it started blocking under rainy conditions while cutting dead Redgum (very dusty) - the 7900 started running richer and richer. It was at this point I realised that Stihl's HD2 filter is indeed the better filter under a wide range of conditions. I have also had the Dolmar HD pre filter block fast too with certain timbers so haven't been running the pre filters for the last 3 years either.
> I agree on the Huskys though - if a tree fell on my daughter or fiancee that I had to cut off the first saw I'd grab would be the 390XP. I'd be just as confident with my stock 288XP as well.



On the Dolmars it's only a few hundred RPM and the Husky it is always within a hundred or so.

Don't tell me that about the HD filters. YOU ARE the reason I bought those. lol. Your native wood is definitely way more cantankerous than what I have available. I was thoroughly impressed with your research you did with the Red Gum and the HD filters so I figured I should be more than covered.

And I don't cut in the rain, sugar melts.


----------



## MCW (Sep 20, 2014)

benp said:


> On the Dolmars it's only a few hundred RPM and the Husky it is always within a hundred or so.
> 
> Don't tell me that about the HD filters. YOU ARE the reason I bought those. lol. Your native wood is definitely way more cantankerous than what I have available. I was thoroughly impressed with your research you did with the Red Gum and the HD filters so I figured I should be more than covered.
> 
> And I don't cut in the rain, sugar melts.



Hey out of interest I was running my 390XP the same day in the damp conditions. That was the one you may remember where I cut a Dolmar HD element apart and epoxied it into the 390XP filter body. I was having major issues with dust ingression in dead hardwoods like Redgum with Husky filters unless I ran filter oil on them. Anyway after the Dolmar went down the Husky 390XP went down about an hour later with the same symptoms (rich running even with the H jet leaned right out). My immediate thought was that I had a fuel/oil problem.
Basically the damp Redgum dust was forming a paste type residue on the filter element and started to seal it off. Never struck this before. The second I put a new filter in each it was like they gained 200HP and I then had to richen them both up again. Soaked both of the affected filters in soapy water and they're good as gold again.

As long as you don't come to Australia and cut dead Redgum in the rain you may just be OK. Hopefully


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 21, 2014)

redfin said:


> There is no "if" and you would like one very much.



Yea, just when I though I was all set with saws, the wheels started turning in my head too!


----------



## Grey (Sep 23, 2014)

My MS461 goes out tomorrow for woods porting. In my brain, I know this saw will do everything I will ever need. However, I can't help but thinking this is just a delay tactic for buying/porting an MS661. We shall see how the ported 461 performs for my _*real-life*_ needs and how the 661 shakes out for others over the next couple of years.


----------



## MCW (Sep 23, 2014)

Grey said:


> My MS461 goes out tomorrow for woods porting. In my brain, I know this saw will do everything I will ever need. However, I can't help but thinking this is just a delay tactic for buying/porting an MS661. We shall see how the ported 461 performs for my _*real-life*_ needs and how the 661 shakes out for others over the next couple of years.



Good stuff. It's amazing how many guys new to chainsaws think they need an MS880 or a 3120XP. The guys that actually own and use these overweight saws realise that they have limited use under 95% of circumstances. My 3120 basically only gets used now in my mill or when bars are over 42".
Once you've used the 461 after porting I'm sure you'll change your mind however powerful chainsaws are addictive


----------



## R2D (Sep 25, 2014)

MCW said:


> Good stuff. It's amazing how many guys new to chainsaws think they need an MS880 or a 3120XP. The guys that actually own and use these overweight saws realise that they have limited use under 95% of circumstances. My 3120 basically only gets used now in my mill or when bars are over 42".
> Once you've used the 461 after porting I'm sure you'll change your mind however powerful chainsaws are addictive


Indeed. Powerful saws are addictive. I should of stopped at a ported 064 [emoji47]


----------



## Four Paws (Sep 25, 2014)

First it's porting, then it's alcohol, and the next thing you know you're on the pipe!


----------



## R2D (Sep 25, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> First it's porting, then it's alcohol, and the next thing you know you're on the pipe!


 Opposite...minus the pipe. All I got left for vices is ported saws. Which is probably the cheapest vice yet!


----------



## wyk (Sep 26, 2014)

Four Paws said:


> First it's porting, then it's alcohol, and the next thing you know you're on the pipe!



I managed to plateau at rollies and alcohol... I'm in a good place.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 26, 2014)

R2D said:


> Opposite...minus the pipe. All I got left for vices is ported saws. Which is probably the cheapest vice yet!


I think he meant an alky piped saw


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Sep 26, 2014)

Is there ever a end to the search for a powerful saw?


----------



## R2D (Sep 26, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I think he meant an alky piped saw


Got it now [emoji106]


----------



## Stihl working hard (Sep 26, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Is there ever a end to the search for a powerful saw?
> 
> View attachment 370500


That saw looks so badass


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you. It's very badass


----------



## Edwad (Sep 27, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> The fastest 70cc saws I've ever seen were 372XPs. I run a 28" bar on mine. Next would be a 460 or 440/460 hybrid. Next would be a 461. The 461 would be the easiest to operate and most user friendly, with it's wide and smooth powerband.
> 
> I believe my current 372s are stronger than this one, but no vids.



Nice videos.


----------



## wyk (Sep 28, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I have not heard assertions that the published wt of 14.6lbs for a 441 is not accurate, and I think most 044/440 go about 14.2lbs, but there may be some year to year variations. Fully fueled (the 044 holds more) you will not tell the difference.



An easy way to tell if a published weight is accurate or not: it's a published weight. They are nearly always on the low side. That 044 needs to hold a LOT of fuel to make it as heavy as a 441 that is fueled. That 441 is a standard wrap.


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 28, 2014)

Come on reindeer........ That 044 has 5# of crud in the recoil alone !!!


----------



## wyk (Sep 28, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> Come on reindeer........ That 044 has 5# of crud in the recoil alone !!!



The helium in the tank counteracts it.

Having said that - Neal usually only weighs freshly rebuilt saws.

Having said that - they aren't all images from Neal.

Having said that - 441's are pigs. Piggy piggy pigs.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 28, 2014)

I have never seen a 441 that heavy on the scale, but they are bulkier than an 044/440.

When fully fueled, you could not tell the difference between my 441 and 044 in wt.

However, my 441 was pre M-Tronic. They list them as the same wt, but I do not know if they really are.

Also, both my 044s have the metal flywheel. It weights substantially more than my 046 plastic flywheel, which I presume is like the later model 044 and 441 Flywheels.

I don't remember the 441 ever feeling as heavy as my 046. My 044s are lighter than the 046 even with the metal flywheels.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 28, 2014)

Someone should weigh an early 044 with a standard filter setup.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 28, 2014)

Give me the 372 and you guys can fight over the others


----------



## wyk (Sep 28, 2014)

Now you're just being silly, Silly.

Here... lemme weigh the thing without a handle.... please hold... your call is important to us....

There:







As you can see, the fat pig weighs even more without a handle. Explain THAT!




MustangMike said:


> I have never seen a 441 that heavy on the scale, but they are bulkier than an 044/440.
> 
> When fully fueled, you could not tell the difference between my 441 and 044 in wt.
> 
> ...


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 28, 2014)

I am not going to pull the flywheels on both saws to prove the difference, you can feel the difference w/o a scale. Believe what you want.

If any of the builders have information on this, I would not mind hearing from them.


----------



## wyk (Sep 28, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I am not going to pull the flywheels on both saws to prove the difference, you can feel the difference w/o a scale. Believe what you want.
> 
> If any of the builders have information on this, I would not mind hearing from them.



belief
bɪˈliːf/
_noun_

*1*. an acceptance that something exists or is true, especially one without proof.


----------



## hseII (Sep 28, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Give me the 372 and you guys can fight over the others



I guess the definition of "Work Saw" for you is one that you always work on


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 28, 2014)

The 372 s, when ported, are supposed to be exceptional performers. Unported, I will gladly compare my 044s with any of them. I think the 044s wake up to the muff mod & low restriction air filter better than most other saws.

Each saw has attributes that may make it desirable to it's owner, which is why I don't bash other saws.


----------



## sawfun (Sep 28, 2014)

Mike you have it correct. I found a stock 372 to be unimpressive compared to a 12mm 044 and even less so to a 10mm 044. However add a second muffler port and a stock 372 becomes acceptable. Port the 372 and you will fall in a love with it. My 044's now sit, and I love my 10mm 044.


----------



## sawfun (Sep 28, 2014)

Wes, I agree that a 441 feels a like a fat pig. I do not like the feel of the springs in that saw. It reminds me of a 7900. In fact to me the 441 feels wide and as heavy as a 7900 and as heavy as a 460, but without the power. Husky got the spring AV feeling down very well. The only reason I can see for a 441 is its price & fuel economy.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 28, 2014)

Once ported, I've yet to see a 70cc class saw that can hand it to a 71cc 372XP. They are king of the ported 70cc class of saws if fastest cut times is your goal. Some have a more user friendly and wider torque curve, read MS461, but none will equal the 372XP in cut times. I'm talking anything from a 16" bar in a softwood cant up to a 28" bar buried in hardwood.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 28, 2014)

Some people love the feel of the 441 &/or 7900, others hate it. To me, it does not make a huge amount of difference.

That is why they make a lot of different brands and styles, so that you can choose what YOU like.

It is often, simply, a matter of preference which may be influenced by your build and what you cut, and your cutting style.

My 362 does not have the torque of the larger saws, but it is lighter, a lot more compact than a 441, and very smooth. It also cuts anything 16" or less very fast, and is my favorite saw for that size wood. I like it with a 20" bar and square file chain, it will really spit the chips. As the wood size increases, so does my preference for the larger saws. When bucking big wood power becomes more important than wt. For anything around 30" or more, the ported 046 will really reduce you cutting time and increase your production.

Dimensionally, the 362 and 044 are practically identical, a nice size IMO, and the 362 has the advantage of M-Tronic and the new system that keeps the air filter cleaner a lot longer. Good thing, cause I hate removing that stupid cover!

On my upstate property, where they log periodically, trees don't get that big, so the only reason to bring the 046 is to mill.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 28, 2014)

Brad, I have yet to run a ported 372 (although as you state I hear they are very strong). However, I am very impressed with how fast and strong my ported 046 is. I know the 046 is larger, but how would you compare those two saws?

Perhaps I'll be lucky enough to run across one at the next GTG.

Thanks.


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 28, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Once ported, I've yet to see a 70cc class saw that can hand it to a 71cc 372XP. They are king of the ported 70cc class of saws if fastest cut times is your goal. .



I thought I remember a dude named Randy had stated otherwise, but who cares ? 

It boils down to choice. I ran both saws you mention and I run a Terry prepped hybrid 044/046. I have personally seen that walk on everything in the ported 70cc class - hands down.

Each ported 70cc class saw we are talking about is a stunning machine to run and it becomes a choice of preference, like a favorite color. 

I say lets hear it for guys like Randy, Terry, Brad (you), and all of the others who do port these machines and share with all of us their methods, specs, and results. The ported 70cc class saws are animals thanks you guys !!


----------



## bcaarms (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't know what u r cutting, but if the goal is to run a 28" chain at its optimum, I'd send your 385 xp to tlandrum. My 71cc ported saw started out as a 365 xt. It's a stratto saw. It is very impressive. Most of the modders with some experience on here will tell you the non stratto 372 xp when modded will out perform it. So that would be a very impressive saw. I run a 24" on my 372 and it cuts right with anything I've come along. The chain is the limiting factor. If the goal is to run 28" to 32" I'd go with the 385 and have Terry lay hands on it.


----------



## sawfun (Sep 28, 2014)

A stock dual ported 460 is a strong saw. Not in the league of a ported 372 but still plenty strong. I have an xp & xpw both by different porters so I cannot say if the extra 5cc's make a difference due to different porting techniques. I have not run a ported 460 to compare. My guess is that the Husky responds alot better, or needs it more, to porting.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 28, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> However, I am very impressed with how fast and strong my ported 046 is. I know the 046 is larger, but how would you compare those two saws?


A ported 046 is a VERY strong saw, as is a 044/460 hybrid. I have one of the strongest out there, yet it isn't as strong as a top shelf 372XP. This isn't to knock any other saw. I'm simply stating that the 372 is top dog.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info Brad, I would love to run across one, sounds like a very strong saw.


----------



## spencerpaving (Sep 28, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Once ported, I've yet to see a 70cc class saw that can hand it to a 71cc 372XP. They are king of the ported 70cc class of saws if fastest cut times is your goal. Some have a more user friendly and wider torque curve, read MS461, but none will equal the 372XP in cut times. I'm talking anything from a 16" bar in a softwood cant up to a 28" bar buried in hardwood.


Not to start a pissing match but I have never ran one of these " beasts" they must be out there though.. Cause you hear about them all the time....just haven't witnessed it myself...just saying


----------



## hseII (Sep 28, 2014)

sawfun said:


> Mike you have it correct. I found a stock 372 to be unimpressive compared to a 12mm 044 and even less so to a 10mm 044. However add a second muffler port and a stock 372 becomes acceptable. Port the 372 and you will fall in a love with it. My 044's now sit, and I love my 10mm 044.



Port that 10mm Oh44 and you'll trip over that 372 to get to that 10mm.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 28, 2014)

hseII said:


> Port that 10mm Oh44 and you'll trip over that 372 to get to that 10mm.


Stock...yes. Once ported, it's hard to compete with the quad port transfers in the 372. The 044 is a great saw. I have two of them myself. It's no accident that they have the following that they do.


----------



## Ironworker (Sep 28, 2014)

My ported 461 is the baddest saw in that size range hands down. The only other saw that I've run that can compare is a Smittybilt 460, hopefully he'll be at Bob's.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 28, 2014)

Ironworker said:


> My ported 461 is the baddest saw in that size range hands down. The only other saw that I've run that can compare is a Smittybilt 460, hopefully he'll be at Bob's.


The 461 has got to be the most user friendly 70cc class saw on the market. That's thanks to it's broad torque curve. The 372 will turn more RPMs though.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 28, 2014)

I prefer the xpw top end for a husky work saw. The 10mm 044 doesn't leave as much improvement in there as a 046 or 372. 461 is very impressive the 2 I've run. A 576 is over looked and will be right close to the others in cut speed. It just doesn't have the hot rod sound of the 372.


----------



## bcaarms (Sep 28, 2014)

I guess you can compare 76.5 cc to 71cc.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 28, 2014)

bcaarms said:


> I guess you can compare 76.5 cc to 71cc.


I actually prefer the 71cc topend, as do some other builders.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 28, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> A ported 046 is a VERY strong saw, as is a 044/460 hybrid. I have one of the strongest out there, yet it isn't as strong as a top shelf 372XP. This isn't to knock any other saw. I'm simply stating that the 372 is top dog.


 I agree. Gimme the 50mm version too.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 28, 2014)

Ironworker said:


> My ported 461 is the baddest saw in that size range hands down. The only other saw that I've run that can compare is a Smittybilt 460, hopefully he'll be at Bob's.



I hope Bret will be able to make it also, but if he does not, I will be there, with one of his saws!

Numa, I'm looking forward to pulling the trigger on your new saw, and also looking forward to letting you try a couple of mine. I hear those ported 461s are BAD!!!! See ya there!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 28, 2014)

komatsuvarna said:


> I agree. Gimme the 50mm version too.


Hey stranger. How have you been?


----------



## MCW (Sep 28, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I actually prefer the 71cc topend, as do some other builders.



Have you compared a hot 71cc 372XP to a decent 7900? 8cc is actually a fair increase in displacement to cover from the Husky's point of view. I'd be interested to know as I love both saws.


----------



## wyk (Sep 29, 2014)

MCW said:


> Have you compared a hot 71cc 372XP to a decent 7900? 8cc is actually a fair increase in displacement to cover from the Husky's point of view. I'd be interested to know as I love both saws.



I ran a hot 372 against a woods ported 385 done by one of the member's here. The 385 was my own saw. It wasn't even close - and I am not joking. You can really get a lot of power out of a 372 if you are willing to. The amount of torque it had was simply amazing, let alone the top end. I have yet to run a saw that's impressed me as much. Dave Keith currently has that saw somewhere. He has nothing but ported saws, and loads of them. And that 372 is, by far, the angriest of the bunch.


----------



## MCW (Sep 29, 2014)

reindeer said:


> I ran a hot 372 against a woods ported 385 done by one of the member's here. The 385 was my own saw. It wasn't even close - and I am not joking. You can really get a lot of power out of a 372 if you are willing to. The amount of torque it had was simply amazing, let alone the top end. I have yet to run a saw that's impressed me as much. Dave Keith currently has that saw somewhere. He has nothing but ported saws, and loads of them. And that 372 is, by far, the angriest of the bunch.



As far as I know technically a 7900 and 372XP should perform similar per cc. Cylinder design to me seems almost the same although I'm no expert. I hear this a lot about the 372XP Huskys though and as I mentioned I love those things but would like to know the actual reason why a 371 would/should spank a 7900. As mentioned 8cc is a lot of ground to cover (11% difference in capacity).


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 29, 2014)

The reports are that the 70.7 cc 372 is even stronger than the 76.7 cc 372s, go figure! Must just be something about them, similar to a stock 10 mm 044.

Some saws just seem to have a slight bit of magic!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2014)

A ported 372 will hand it to a ported 044, 10mm or not.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2014)

MCW said:


> Have you compared a hot 71cc 372XP to a decent 7900? 8cc is actually a fair increase in displacement to cover from the Husky's point of view. I'd be interested to know as I love both saws.


I have not. There are a few very hot 7900s out there. They may look similar in design but require very different porting.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 29, 2014)

Case volume does strange things to port timing numbers......


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 29, 2014)

And the 7900's coil has GOT to go!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 29, 2014)

Tell me more about that Matt.....


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Tell me more about that Matt.....


Gotta hit that wood at 15,000 and clean if ya gonna beat the wigg's 372 with anything short of a 85cc saw...
That 50mm is a fast mutha...
By the time that stupid coil settles down and you gain your rpm back to 13,000 or so in the cut, ya lost ground to the 372...
Wouldn't matter in a work saw though...
Just my most recent observations...

That may, or may not be wrong and misguided...


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2014)

Are you sure you're not taking about Wiggs 365?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 29, 2014)

Nope........Wiggs has built a 372 that is stupid fast.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Nope........Wiggs has built a 372 that is stupid fast.


Yes... It's one of "those"... 
I like it... 



blsnelling said:


> Are you sure you're not taking about Wiggs 365?


Nope.. I got one of those too... 
It's always a chain/operator/tune race...
As far as the 5 cube goes, I still like the 7900's chances... Just gotta figure out how to unleash those extra cc's..
I think Mike Lee has this one close... maybe a thing here, and a thing there...  
We'll know better next year..


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 29, 2014)

Hooray 064!!!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Nope........Wiggs has built a 372 that is stupid fast.


Is it the saw I built that wiggs got from Joe Stanley? 
I wooped upon a couple 7900s with it when I had it......

Maybe a different saw too......I dunno.


----------



## rburg (Sep 29, 2014)

That 064 is definitely a strong saw.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 29, 2014)

komatsuvarna said:


> Is it the saw I built that wiggs got from Joe Stanley?
> I wooped upon a couple 7900s with it when I had it......
> 
> Maybe a different saw too......I dunno.



Yep.....that is the same saw. 

I should have said......Durand built a stupid fast 372. lol


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Yep.....that is the same saw.
> 
> I should have said......Durand built a stupid fast 372. lol



Yes sir. Gotta give credit where credit is due. The cards fell right where they needed to with that one.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Yep.....that is the same saw.
> 
> I should have said......Durand built a stupid fast 372. lol



No problems here......Just like to know you know.

Glad it's still going strong!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 29, 2014)

I just had a senior moment.......


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 29, 2014)

As far as I know, it's unbeaten by a 7900/681. Know for sure since I've had it...


----------



## komatsuvarna (Sep 29, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> As far as I know, it's unbeaten by a 7900/681. Know for sure since I've had it...



Same for me too. 
Maybe it hasn't met the right one yet opcorn:


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Sep 29, 2014)

Wiggs is it a woods port or race port saw?


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 29, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Wiggs is it a woods port or race port saw?



Both, really. I have no doubt that if I slapped an air filter on it and a real muffler a man could cut all the firewood he wanted to.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice. I have seen a few saws like that.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Sep 29, 2014)

komatsuvarna said:


> Is it the saw I built that wiggs got from Joe Stanley?
> I wooped upon a couple 7900s with it when I had it......
> 
> Maybe a different saw too......I dunno.


I only made about 3-4 cuts with that saw before Wiggs wanted it. It was a bad boy.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 29, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Wiggs is it a woods port or race port saw?



You'd have to define that one...



wigglesworth said:


> As far as I know, it's unbeaten by a 7900/681. Know for sure since I've had it...


Next year bro'...
The 7900 will exact its revenge...

At least the 064 was around to keep that dang thing from running amuck...


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Sep 30, 2014)

Woods port is a work saw...... race port just fer racin.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 30, 2014)

I'd call em' woods ported...
Like Wiggs said..
Muffler/Filter/ go cut wood...


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 30, 2014)

Under 2 seconds in a 10 X 10 and still able to work all day with.


----------



## ncpete (Sep 30, 2014)

Still don't think I have heard anything about GZ7000's?


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 30, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Under 2 seconds in a 10 X 10 and still able to work all day with.



IIRC, I cut a 1.93 after the heads up was done and we broke the stop watch out...


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 1, 2014)

That is smoking fast for a saw that is able to run a long bar as well as that saw will. 

Durand did good on that beast.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 1, 2014)

Thats even hard for me to wrap my mind around!! Anyone have a video of this saw as Id really like to see that bad boy in action?


----------



## MCW (Oct 1, 2014)

Who makes the hottest 7900's doing the rounds now? I know EC made some really quick ones but honestly haven't seen too many build threads on this model of late.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> That is smoking fast for a saw that is able to run a long bar as well as that saw will.
> 
> Durand did good on that beast.


Even a blind Hog finds an Acorn every once in awhile .

That saw has nothing special done to it...just came out well. Jeremys chain probably helps it more than my grinding.


----------



## treesmith (Oct 2, 2014)

I took my 441cxb up a tree today, 24" with low depth gauges, full bar cuts in hard gum and it did it really well

I love the fat little bastard, it'll get a 28" light soon, I reckon it'll be just fine


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 2, 2014)

What the heck does cxb stand for?


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 2, 2014)

441C
x=extra
b=bannannas

441cxb = a Masterminded saw, with extra bannannas


----------



## KG441c (Oct 2, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> 441C
> x=extra
> b=bannannas
> 
> 441cxb = a Masterminded saw, with extra bannannas


Mustang knew that!! Lol! He just hadnt had his coffee yet! I bet a ride in that 5.0 with the accelerator buried would wake him up!!! Lol! Mustang my nephew just bought an all blacked out new 800hp Shelby Cobra!! Talk about ported!!!


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 2, 2014)

Here I'm on the Stihl website looking for xb, foolish of me.

Also, my Stang is just a 4.6, wish it were a 5.0, those motors are very strong. The SC really wakes it up, but the 5.0 with the same SC is about 200 HP more!


----------



## KG441c (Oct 2, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Here I'm on the Stihl website looking for xb, foolish of me.
> 
> Also, my Stang is just a 4.6, wish it were a 5.0, those motors are very strong. The SC really wakes it up, but the 5.0 with the same SC is about 200 HP more!


My F150 fx2 is 5.0 with the manual shift on the console option. Pretty peppy for a cruiser


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 2, 2014)

The guy next door (who bought my 441) has an F-150 w/the 5.4, that truck will tow a lot, but it eats the gas.

4.6, 5.0 (new one only) 5.4, and 5.8 are all in the same engine family. They have cross bolted mains to keep the crank in place like the old Ford 406 & 427 motors. That was one of the things that made them more durable than their competitors back in the day. When Ford took on Ferrari with the GT-40 back in 1966 with the 427 Ford Engines (they originally had 289s), Ford finished 1,2,& 3 in the 24 hrs of Lemans, and amazing accomplishment.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 2, 2014)

I wish someone would post a video of that 372!!! Lol


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 2, 2014)

I've got a 7900 that should be here today!!! I hear it's pretty angry!


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 2, 2014)

KG441c said:


> I wish someone would post a video of that 372!!! Lol



Maybe tomorrow. I'm pooped out. Should had been in bed hours ago but had "Training" at work.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 2, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I've got a 7900 that should be here today!!! I hear it's pretty angry!




Do you have to pay extra for the carb mods for that saw, or is it all included w/the standard fee? Almost 80cc done up right, yea, it should be very strong. Should have had Randy ship it to the GTG so we could telly you how much we like it!!!!


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Randy couldn't get the modded carb dialed in, so he shipped the saw to Rich (Poleman) in SD and he tweaked the carb and got it running right!

The carb was separate from the port work, but Rich was nice enough to give me the carb and mod it for me at no charge!!!


----------



## wyk (Oct 2, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Maybe tomorrow. I'm pooped out. Should had been in bed hours ago but had "Training" at work.



About time! We were starting to get complaints all the way over here in Ireland!


Sweep the leg!


----------



## woodhaven (Oct 3, 2014)

Why isn't the ms460 mentioned? Seems like a good candidate. It is the same weight As a 441, but more cc's and power??


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 3, 2014)

My ported 046 (basically the same saw) is a beast.


----------



## treesmith (Oct 3, 2014)

Using a stock 46 this week, nice saw


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 3, 2014)

treesmith said:


> Using a stock 46 this week, nice saw




They really wake up when ported.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 3, 2014)

reindeer said:


> About time! We were starting to get complaints all the way over here in Ireland!
> 
> 
> Sweep the leg!



Made some vids...aaaaaand.....I've forgot my youtube login. LOL. 

Gonna have to figure this out....


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 3, 2014)

woodhaven said:


> Why isn't the ms460 mentioned? Seems like a good candidate. It is the same weight As a 441, but more cc's and power??



460 is my second choice, only due to the weight over an 044. 372 is my third choice.

On a side note, the 372 XT I ported nearly two years ago came into the shop today. Been ran daily for nearly two years in a commercial falling application. Mains and crank are smoked.... 

Cylinder survived though. 

I've warned em about 50:1 in them huskys...


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'd be proud. That's a lot a wood through that saw


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Look what I found!!!


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 3, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> 460 is my second choice, only due to the weight over an 044. 372 is my third choice.
> 
> On a side note, the 372 XT I ported nearly two years ago came into the shop today. Been ran daily for nearly two years in a commercial falling application. Mains and crank are smoked....
> 
> ...




I like your saw ranking.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 3, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Look what I found!!!
> 
> View attachment 371865




That 261 looks great!!! Just kidding ya, let us know what you think of that 7900 beast after you put it in some wood. 

Should be real nice!


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 3, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> I'd be proud. That's a lot a wood through that saw



She's pretty beat up, but case is still rock solid. Nothing busted, broken or missing. Guess well slap a crank and slug in it and send it back out, and hope for another two years....


----------



## KG441c (Oct 3, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


>



WOW!!! SHE IS FAST!!!!!


----------



## rburg (Oct 3, 2014)

Is the Freak the saw or the operator?


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 3, 2014)

rburg said:


> Is the Freak the saw or the operator?



Both. 

I did take a 4 hour nap halfway in the bedroom, and half in hallway today. Lol.


----------



## rburg (Oct 3, 2014)

That sounds like a typical 3rd shift nap.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 3, 2014)

Yep. Was consoling my daughter after she had a meltdown over dropping all her money when she slid down the treehouse slide, next thing I know, it's late afternoon, and I'm still in the hallway. :-/

#thirdshiftproblems


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm here now.....





But I'm going to bed in about five minutes.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Oct 4, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


>



What are you running for a sprocket? She runs good...... for a husky....lol


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 4, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Look what I found!!!
> 
> View attachment 371865


Get that hideous bar off that poor thing!!!! It's sucking all the speed out!!!

The saw is awesome though...
Congrats!


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 4, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> What are you running for a sprocket? She runs good...... for a husky....lol



Just an 8 pin.


----------



## treesmith (Oct 4, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


>



Far out!


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 4, 2014)

The secret is his chain!!!!! Nice vid, it is fast.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 4, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> The secret is his chain!!!!! Nice vid, it is fast.



It is a square chain, but nothing special. Just ground and the rakers set. No chassis work or anything. Just matches up good.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 4, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> The secret is his chain!!!!! Nice vid, it is fast.


Its fast even though its a Husky!!!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 4, 2014)

Husky FTW


----------



## KG441c (Oct 4, 2014)

Mustang Im pretty sure the secret is between his ears and travels through his hand to that grinder he buried in that 372 cylinder!!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 4, 2014)

I love my 372's but they aren't THAT fast


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 4, 2014)

372 s are known for being fast, WHEN PORTED. Likely one of the saws that responds best to porting.
A ported 372 and a ported 440/460 hybrid have to be about the top all around performers for wt out there. A heavier saw is too much for limbing and a smaller saw can not buck wood like these guys.


----------



## wyk (Oct 4, 2014)

Portin's fake. Like wrasslin'.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 4, 2014)

Not exactly!!! But it does cost extra.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 4, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> 372 s are known for being fast, WHEN PORTED. Likely one of the saws that responds best to porting.
> A ported 372 and a ported 440/460 hybrid have to be about the top all around performers for wt out there. A heavier saw is too much for limbing and a smaller saw can not buck wood like these guys.



Hey mike how many 044s and 372s have you ran ?


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 4, 2014)

More 044/440s than 372s, but I also pay attention to what others post. If you disagree with my assessment, please share, I'd welcome your opinion since you use and own so many saws.

So let's hear it, where do you think I'm wrong?


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 4, 2014)

My 2171 had a muffler mod and the base gasket deleted, and it ran really good.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 4, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> More 044/440s than 372s, but I also pay attention to what others post. If you disagree with my assessment, please share, I'd welcome your opinion since you use and own so many saws.
> 
> So let's hear it, where do you think I'm wrong?



I was just curious.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 4, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Husky FTW



That's been stated by a lot of people. Huskies for racing and winning and stihls for work. Some of them owned stihl shops or worked in them. The 365, 372, and 3120s are hard to beat on the racing stuff. I've run a few hybrids and tons of 440/460s and mostly they won't beat a 372 even when it's giving up 5 cc.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


>



What's up Jeremy? Looks good. How much faster is it than your hot 365?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 4, 2014)

My ported xpw 372 was very fast ,but was not a saw i liked to run all day long so i sold it


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Oct 4, 2014)

Was someone asking about a fast cutting saw?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 4, 2014)

Was someone asking about a fast cutting saw?  [/QUOTE]
That is a fast saw there for sure.....but its not exactly on pump gas either from memory of the video and post a few years back of the guy running it.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 4, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> That's been stated by a lot of people. Huskies for racing and winning and stihls for work. Some of them owned stihl shops or worked in them. The 365, 372, and 3120s are hard to beat on the racing stuff. I've run a few hybrids and tons of 440/460s and mostly they won't beat a 372 even when it's giving up 5 cc.



I never understood the labels..


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Oct 4, 2014)

komatsuvarna said:


> Was someone asking about a fast cutting saw?


That is a fast saw there for sure.....but its not exactly on pump gas either from memory of the video and post a few years back of the guy running it.[/QUOTE]
Pump gas aint' gas! It's moonshine.....


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 4, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> What's up Jeremy? Looks good. How much faster is it than your hot 365?



Sup B-rad?

My 365 is a good 2-3 tenth's behind the 372, same bar, same chain, same wood...


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 4, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Was someone asking about a fast cutting saw?




That's a Dozer Dan saw, no?

Its a fast bastard...


----------



## wyk (Oct 5, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Sup B-rad?
> 
> My 365 is a good 2-3 tenth's behind the 372, same bar, same chain, same wood...



In the woods, a ported 365 feels a lot like a ported 372.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 5, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I never understood the labels..


It doesn't make much sense but you rarely see a stihl place high in the racing stuff.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 5, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> It doesn't make much sense but you rarely see a stihl place high in the racing stuff.


Blasphemy!!!! Lol!!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 5, 2014)

Ya i get that..ive had 7 or 8 044s and about the same in 2171/372s..2 044s i had were studs..not that the other 5 or 6 were duds but they werent what the top two were , like vehicles i suppose ?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 5, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Blasphemy!!!! Lol!!



Big pill for some guys to swallow ... but seems to be reality


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 5, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Big pill for some guys to swallow ... but seems to be reality


Yeah it is for stihl heads. 181/281 is usually top in 5 cube, 365 in 4 cube, 5000 or 346 in 3 cube, 2100 in 6 cube, and 3120 in unlimited hot saw.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 5, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Yeah it is for stihl heads. 181/281 is usually top in 5 cube, 365 in 4 cube, 5000 or 346 in 3 cube, 2100 in 6 cube, and 3120 in unlimited hot saw.



Im not into the racin stuff but that seems to be pretty consistent with the guys i talk to that are , i know a guy who had an early 365 that he called the "eliminator " he said it was stupid fast


----------



## KG441c (Oct 5, 2014)

Yall need to eat a biscuit and have some coffee. I believe yall r lightheaded!!!!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 5, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Yall need to eat a biscuit and have some coffee. I believe yall r lightheaded!!!!



No worries mate..stihls are more durable right ?


----------



## KG441c (Oct 5, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> No worries mate..stihls are more durable right ?


I think so in a everyday working enviroment but lately seeing some ported 372s and 390s run Id give them the nod for speed!! I would guess the huskys would hold up just fine for average firewood cutters??


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 5, 2014)

KG441c said:


> I think so in a everyday working enviroment but lately seeing some ported 372s and 390s run Id give them the nod for speed!! I would guess the huskys would hold up just fine for average firewood cutters??



Subject for debate i guess..90% of the members here couldnt see a 170 to its demise..are stihls tougher ? Ya maybe..but i dont hold my saw by the bar and beat the hell out of wedges with the powerhead so i dont know if its an issue for me..with routine maintenance , good gas/oil , sharp chains and a healthy tune they can all last a pretty long time


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 5, 2014)

KG441c said:


> I think so in a everyday working enviroment but lately seeing some ported 372s and 390s run Id give them the nod for speed!! I would guess the huskys would hold up just fine for average firewood cutters??



And i have no brand bias at all , but when i hear guys who cut firewood 5 times a year say " ya but stihls are more durable " i honestly get a little bit of a laugh..the durability issue doesnt exist for a lot of people..ive seen some 372s that looked like they survived the holocaust in the hands of some of the most ham fisted knuckleheads still goin strong , im not sure if that means anything or not ?


----------



## KG441c (Oct 5, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> And i have no brand bias at all , but when i hear guys who cut firewood 5 times a year say " ya but stihls are more durable " i honestly get a little bit of a laugh..the durability issue doesnt exist for a lot of people..ive seen some 372s that looked like they survived the holocaust in the hands of some of the most ham fisted knuckleheads still goin strong , im not sure if that means anything or not ?


Yes to the average user it means husky is faster and stihl or husky would last a lifetime!! Im mtronics/ autotune biased myself simply because its smooth and lets me concentrate on things that r important like chain and cutting technique and safety


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 5, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Yes to the average user it means husky is faster and stihl or husky would last a lifetime!! Im mtronics/ autotune biased myself simply because its smooth and lets me concentrate on things that r important like chain and cutting technique and safety



So using this scenario..if you couldnt wear one out but have a saw that is faster , lighter , smoother , and that handles a little better with better filtration which one would you choose ?


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 5, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> So using this scenario..if you couldnt wear one out but have a saw that is faster , lighter that handles a little better with better filtration which one would you choose ?


That's why most of my fleet is husky. The 064 is just awesome as is the 7900.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 5, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Yes to the average user it means husky is faster and stihl or husky would last a lifetime!! Im mtronics/ autotune biased myself simply because its smooth and lets me concentrate on things that r important like chain and cutting technique and safety



Thats cool ive been workin on paying closer attention to my chains as well , i dig M/T A/T as well , i have that birdie in my head at times that makes me nervous about its durbility but i havent had an issue with the 5 or 6 ive had so far so i guess ill wait it out and see.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 5, 2014)

MustangMike needs to get here, Keith shouldn't have to go through this all by himself


----------



## KG441c (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## BBP (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm not biased, but I've never owned a husq. I've never had a major problem with my Stihls. I'm thrilled with my 461, looking forward to porting & I like my Stihl dealer. Works for me.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 5, 2014)

Heres why I havent bought one yet. Theres no full service dealer in central La.??? They r nonexistent?? Where can someone buy new oem parts for Husky online?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 5, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Heres why I havent bought one yet. Theres no full service dealer in central La.??? They r nonexistent?? Where can someone buy new oem parts for Husky online?



Our site sponsors would be a good choice , i understand the dealer thing..theres none worth speaking of around me either..but i dont really need one anyway , i get along with my stihl dealer pretty good , good guy..but not very knowledgeable on saws


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 5, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Heres why I havent bought one yet. Theres no full service dealer in central La.??? They r nonexistent?? Where can someone buy new oem parts for Husky online?


ugh,hellllo  does your phone reach to tn?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm a Stihl guy at heart. Most of my collection is Stihl. All of my work saws used to be Stihl. Now, most of then are husky. As strong as my Stihl work saws are, the huskies are a little stronger.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Heres why I havent bought one yet. Theres no full service dealer in central La.??? They r nonexistent?? Where can someone buy new oem parts for Husky online?


Husky parts can be ordered online from many places. IPLs are usually available on these sites, and parts are just a few clicks from your door step.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 5, 2014)

Do any Jonsereds have autotune?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 5, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Do any Jonsereds have autotune?



Yes


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 5, 2014)

I go to the stihl dealer and half the time I navigate mediacat for them.  He did show me the 661 was on there back in the spring when they were out of 660s the first time. They're out of them again now. The husky dealer is a good guy and knows saws. He's been in the business for 25 years and was doing great when logging was big here. He doesn't stock near the parts he used to though. There's plenty of online dealers that will have parts quicker to you than you can go order them local.


----------



## HuskStihl (Oct 5, 2014)

Huskies are cheap, plasticy, weak crap. Especially Monkey-Logic 394's, WWS 385's, and SuperMike 288's. I'd be thrilled to have the financial wherewithal to own a big Stihl.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 5, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> Huskies are cheap, plasticy, weak crap. Especially Monkey-Logic 394's, WWS 385's, and SuperMike 288's. I'd be thrilled to have the financial wherewithal to own a big Stihl.


I have a few for u if u have the financial wherewithal!!! Lol


----------



## sunfish (Oct 5, 2014)

I've tried to, but never have owned a Stihl...


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 5, 2014)

KG441c said:


> I have a few for u if u have the financial wherewithal!!! Lol



Ready to sell one already to try a junksavarna ?..buy some bar spacers for those nice sugiharas ..you will need them


----------



## KG441c (Oct 5, 2014)

The mm362c and mm461r isnt goin anywhere!!! Lol!! Im selling my ported 026 only to get a 241 or 261c but wouldnt be opposed to a 550xp


----------



## KG441c (Oct 5, 2014)

What jonsered is autotune in the 40cc and 50cc ?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 5, 2014)

KG441c said:


> What jonsered is autotune in the 40cc and 50cc ?



No 40cc option...just 2253/2252 for 50cc..call terry

a 241 is a nice little saw for 40cc ..good runner with a muffler mod and picco...rim upgrade is nice too


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Oct 5, 2014)

Sell all those stihls.... You read on A.S that huskies are faster. Lol.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 5, 2014)

Kinda like how stihls last longer..


----------



## KG441c (Oct 5, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Kinda like how stihls last longer..


Troublemaker!!!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 5, 2014)

Jonsered is a good transition for a stihl-head , because you can say to yourself " i didnt buy a husqvarna "..i know..i did the same thing to myself a few years back


----------



## KG441c (Oct 5, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Sell all those stihls.... You read on A.S that huskies are faster. Lol.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Oct 5, 2014)

Lol. You guys always make me laugh. Stihls do last longer cause they are so slow.....


----------



## KG441c (Oct 5, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Lol. You guys always make me laugh. Stihls do last longer cause they are so slow.....


----------



## KG441c (Oct 5, 2014)

Whats the difference in a 2252, 2253, and a 550xp?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2014)

Take your pick.











http://youtu.be/5ft2DqeXdZM


----------



## KG441c (Oct 5, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Take your pick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My ported 461!! Lol!!


----------



## KG441c (Oct 5, 2014)

Which is faster, ported 550xp or ported 261c?


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 5, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Which is faster, ported 550xp or ported 261c?



044


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 5, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Which is faster, ported 550xp or ported 261c?



390xp


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 5, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> 390xp



Gross....


----------



## sunfish (Oct 5, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Which is faster, ported 550xp or ported 261c?


Ported 357xp...


----------



## KG441c (Oct 5, 2014)

Whatever I get will be autotune


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 5, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Whatever I get will be autotune



Seriously just threw up in my mouth a little...


----------



## KG441c (Oct 5, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Seriously just threw up in my mouth a little...


 I love mtronics


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Seriously just threw up in my mouth a little...



Did yer little orange screwdriver get hung in yer throat?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 5, 2014)

Was it the screw driver or the bologna?


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 5, 2014)

Screwdriver wrapped in bologna?


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 5, 2014)

What's a M tronic??


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 5, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> What's a M tronic??


Its the dumbed down version of Autotune


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Oct 5, 2014)

The auto tune is actually faster than the m tronic and mods better. With autotune I cut .000000000000001 seconds off my cut times in 4 inch pine


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Oct 5, 2014)

But on a different note the m Tronics will have Wi-Fi for 2015


----------



## hseII (Oct 5, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Did yer little orange screwdriver get hung in yer throat?


Now for the $64,000 question.... Will my MM261 non C be as fast as a 70cc Hooskee in 10" wood with 3/8" chains?

And Chevorolet


----------



## treesmith (Oct 5, 2014)

hseII said:


> Now for the $64,000 question.... Will my MM261 non C be as fast as a 70cc Hooskee in 10" wood with 3/8" chains?
> 
> And Chevorolet


Yes, but only underwater


----------



## hseII (Oct 5, 2014)

treesmith said:


> Yes, but only underwater


There's no sand in my wood Mista!!!


----------



## treesmith (Oct 5, 2014)

Stihl and husky could join forces in one, a JonStihlVarna


----------



## hseII (Oct 5, 2014)

treesmith said:


> Stihl and husky could join forces in one, a JonStihlVarna


Homolesbo


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> 390xp


Right on! Not a better value on the market.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 5, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Right on! Not a better value on the market.


Dolmar 7900...


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Dolmar 7900...


What's a new one go for these days?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 5, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Right on! Not a better value on the market.



I tend to agree. Most saw for the dollar and it doesnt take much to unclog them.


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 5, 2014)

You might be right... I just checked and the 7910 is less than $900 with a 24" bar and chain. The 390xp is less than $1000. These are eBay prices.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 5, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> But on a different note the m Tronics will have Wi-Fi for 2015


So is EFI Live providing tuning for them then?opcorn:


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Oct 5, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> So is EFI Live providing tuning for them then?opcorn:


Yes. That's what I read on the internets


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Oct 5, 2014)

Everybody knows blue saws are the fastest
Fast Makita:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> You might be right... I just checked and the 7910 is less than $900 with a 24" bar and chain. The 390xp is less than $1000. These are eBay prices.


I buy 390s PHO for $850 + shipping.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 5, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> What's a M tronic??





KenJax Tree said:


> Its the dumbed down version of Autotune



There what the government will allow you purchase now..... Thank you EPA...


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm back from the wedding, and yea, Kieth needs some help here.

Was told the 562 would destroy my 362 C-M in cut speed ... brought it to a GTG ... didn't happen.

Brought my unported 044 to GTG, looking for an unported 372 to play, no one came (twice).

I'll be looking forward to seeing how my ported 046 compares to similar saws at the next GTG. 

Already saw the ported Smittybilt 660s and 460 at GTG, didn't see any super Husky's taking them on. And I believe that Randy has stated that his 441s are pretty competitive with most other saws that size, but I could be wrong.

Do I think the "Animal Huskys" don't exist, NO. But Animal Stihls exist also. Stating that one brand is faster than the other is getting childish.

I agree the durability issue is a non factor for most of us, both brands will give you years of reliable service. And I think the speed issue is so close that it will vary from saw to saw as much as from one brand to the other. In fact, a Husky guy told me a ported 460 was the fastest saw in it's class in a NY competition not long ago, so how can that be if these Huskys are all so much faster?

I have all Stihls because I like being able to use any B/C on any of my saws, and I dont's see any big advantage in switching brands. For example, as often as I see someone say a 550 is faster, I see someone else say a 261 has more torque, and it also happens to be one of the favorite saws of a guy who is imploring you to switch!

I'm not bashing Husky's, I think they are just as good as Stihls, but this arm twisting telling someone he has to get one because they are faster is, I think, ridiculous! If he chooses to get one for other reasons, that is fine, but this is nonsense, IMO.


----------



## redfin (Oct 5, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> The auto tune is actually faster than the m tronic and mods better. With autotune I cut .000000000000001 seconds off my cut times in 4 inch pine


Yea but I'm sure it was dead really hard pine.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 5, 2014)

Mike that was probably your fast chain that made the difference on the 362..i dont want keith to switch , i dont think that was anyones motive ..im not a big GTG guy..its trivial at best to me..cool for racin and stopwatch stuff and maybe get to run some different models you never did before..but i always get to play chainsaws so its no big deal to me , im always pullin the trigger on different saws , but im a novice still..im learning


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Oct 5, 2014)

redfin said:


> Yea but I'm sure it was dead really hard pine.


The parts that were not rotted were very hard


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I'm back from the wedding, and yea, Kieth needs some help here.
> 
> Was told the 562 would destroy my 362 C-M in cut speed ... brought it to a GTG ... didn't happen.
> 
> ...


So Mike, have you run a strong ported NE 346, OE 372, or 390? No one said Stihls weren't strong or that they're not good. No one said Huskies are "so much" faster. No one said Stihl never wins. No one said you should switch brands. Why so defensive?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2014)

There are great saws in all brands........but.....

Treemonkey 064s are incredibly fast.

Smittybuilt 066s with 056 MagII top ends are bad ass saws.

Komatsuvarna 372XPs are like really WOW.

Wigglesworth 365XPs are some of the fastest 4 cubes I've seen.

Snellerized 044/046 Hybrids are really, really good runners.

Etc.......Etc.......Etc.....

I'm gonna go play a few games of chess now.


----------



## wap13 (Oct 5, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Subject for debate i guess..90% of the members here couldnt see a 170 to its demise..are stihls tougher ? Ya maybe..but i dont hold my saw by the bar and beat the hell out of wedges with the powerhead so i dont know if its an issue for me..with routine maintenance , good gas/oil , sharp chains and a healthy tune they can all last a pretty long time



How the hell else is a guy supposed to drive a wedge???


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 5, 2014)

wap13 said:


> How the hell else is a guy supposed to drive a wedge???



If i forget my axe i take a stihl with me


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 5, 2014)

Brad, that is what I was getting out of reading it, and I would like to run them all some day, did not knock any of them.

Ryan, I like to go to GTGs cause I don't get the trigger time you do, and I get to run all kinds of stuff I don't own, Stihl & Otherwise. I think it is a lot of fun, and you also get to see some stuff that looks like it came from the museum, really cool stuff! I understand you likely get enough of it w/o them. I have often told people, don't make your hobby your job, it will stop being your hobby.

To sum it up, I think Randy's post was right on. No argument from me.


----------



## treesmith (Oct 5, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> If i forget my axe i take a stihl with me


And you can 

I'm a Stihl head

But then I ran some huskies....


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 5, 2014)

Randy, thanks for you post, and good luck with your Chess!

Ryan, I believe both saws were running square file, but nice to know U think I make fast chain, thanks.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2014)

There's a reason I'm a Stihl guy running Husky saws. The more saws I modded and ran, the more I couldn't deny it. The performance edge usually goes to Husky. In some cases, it's not just speed. I love the way they feel. That's a personal thing, that is totally subjective. My ported 261 ran neck and neck with my 346. My 440/460 is amazing, but it's no match for a hot 372. Now, the Stihl heads shouldn't get bent out of shape over this. I'm splitting hairs at this point. The 261, 440, 460, and 461 are all amazing saws that respond VERY well to mods. The difference is only really seen with a stopwatch, which obviously won't matter to many.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2014)

I actually like the "feel" of the Stihls better. Like you said, it comes down to personal preference. 

At the risk of sounding like a whiner.....the exhaust note of a 372 gives me a terrible headache after a few hours. 

I've had and sold about a dozen of them......so I'd say I've given them a fair shake.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2014)

It's definitely a shrill pitch. It's actually my favorite sounding saw. I call it the Mustang of chainsaws. I'm a GM guy, but nothing sounds better than a Mustang.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 5, 2014)

Id like a ported 241cm


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 5, 2014)

I agree.. 5.0 motors sound amazing


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 5, 2014)

The 288 and 372 are my favorite sound at idle.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 5, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Id like a ported 241cm



A muffler mod and you would be more than content..trust me


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 5, 2014)

See Mike at least we like your car


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2014)

I've finally gotten the gains I wanted from the 241. It took about four tries to get them nailed down, but I'm there now.


----------



## KG441c (Oct 5, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> A muffler mod and you would be more than content..trust me


Really want something smaller than my 026 to limb with.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Id like a ported 241cm


Nice little saw. I think you'd like it.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Oct 5, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I actually like the "feel" of the Stihls better. Like you said, it comes down to personal preference.
> 
> At the risk of sounding like a whiner.....the exhaust note of a 372 gives me a terrible headache after a few hours.
> 
> I've had and sold about a dozen of them......so I'd say I've given them a fair shake.


It is amazing that certain saws have a unique sound. There's nothing like an old Homie on a crisp, cold winter morning. I like them ALL as long as there is more metal than plastic


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 5, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> Nice little saw. I think you'd like it.





Im not ready for all that white crap in the background but i can feel it coming soon.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 5, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Really want something smaller than my 026 to limb with.



if it doesnt bust your stones too much keith to shovel out the dough for a 241 i dont think you would regret it for limbing..picco is nice for that task..not too shabby for small firewood rounds either


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Oct 5, 2014)

Best sounding saw imho...... Disston twin:


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 5, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I've finally gotten the gains I wanted from the 241. It took about four tries to get them nailed down, but I'm there now.



Thats cool randy..id personally have a hard time havin 800 dollars in a 40cc saw though..but im gettin cheap these days..saw prices are gettin ridiculous these days


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2014)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Best sounding saw imho...... Disston twin:



Well, if you want to get really serious, a Solo Twin makes me crazy, lol.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Oct 5, 2014)

M&Rtree said:


> I've not seen a thread focused on Ported 70cc saws. I would like to know what are the favorites and why? Which is the fastest and which pulls a long bar with the most authority. I live in Florida and the most I see is Muffler Modded saws. We don't have GTG's at most two friends come over and compare stock saws. I've heard the Xpw talk, 7900's and 461's.
> What are we talking cut time difference in a log? I also seen a post about Cylinders cracking in hard use?



That's a charged and subjective question as a chain can make or break a saw... Are you looking for handling or power? Handling would be a 372 followed by a nice 044. Grunt would be MS441cm and 576xp, A compromise of the two would be a 7900 or a MS461. ALL of them, stock are tough saws but ported ALL of them will make you smile. It really depends a lot more on your desired handling qualities in a saw.

I like my 372 and got a darn good deal on it from Stumpy. If I was in the market now, I'd go for what fit me, followed by dealer support, in that order. I like the feel of the 7900 a lot. The 372 (for me) handles better than all with only the 044 being equal. I like the 576xp but it doesn't feel much lighter or smaller to me than a 390xp (which is what I'd buy instead) and the MS441feels similarly obese. If I bought a new 70cc saw now, I'd either buy a MS461 or wait for the new Husky(s) as the Dolmar is a wonderful saw but getting a bit long in the tooth. If I bought a 7900 I would likely buy a replacement P&C and other "spares" just to be prepared for it's eventual retirement and the dry-up up the parts supply. I'm not bashing any of them, but like most on here, I know what I like and what I don't. I'd still happily own any of the aforementioned, but for my money (which is in limited supply) 461 or new Husky for a new saw. Used all bets are off. 

Speaking of he new Husky I probably ought to buy another P$C and related parts for my Sumpbroke for a rainy day.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2014)

I can't imagine a better 70cc class work saw than a MS461. It outclasses them all in a broad torque curve.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Oct 5, 2014)

461s sure are strong. , im with you on a 576 that saw is just too fluffy to not just buy a 390


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 5, 2014)

Locust Cutter said:


> That's a charged and subjective question as a chain can make or break a saw... Are you looking for handling or power? Handling would be a 372 followed by a nice 044. Grunt would be MS441cm and 576xp, A compromise of the two would be a 7900 or a MS461. ALL of them, stock are tough saws but ported ALL of them will make you smile. It really depends a lot more on your desired handling qualities in a saw.
> 
> I like my 372 and got a darn good deal on it from Stumpy. If I was in the market now, I'd go for what fit me, followed by dealer support, in that order. I like the feel of the 7900 a lot. The 372 (for me) handles better than all with only the 044 being equal. I like the 576xp but it doesn't feel much lighter or smaller to me than a 390xp (which is what I'd buy instead) and the MS441feels similarly obese. If I bought a new 70cc saw now, I'd either buy a MS461 or wait for the new Husky(s) as the Dolmar is a wonderful saw but getting a bit long in the tooth. If I bought a 7900 I would likely buy a replacement P&C and other "spares" just to be prepared for it's eventual retirement and the dry-up up the parts supply. I'm not bashing any of them, but like most on here, I know what I like and what I don't. I'd still happily own any of the aforementioned, but for my money (which is in limited supply) 461 or new Husky for a new saw. Used all bets are off.
> 
> Speaking of he new Husky I probably ought to buy another P$C and related parts for my Sumpbroke for a rainy day.



I've still not decided if I wanna go back in the 9010. I'd like to put some more fuel thru it if that's alright with you.


----------



## treesmith (Oct 6, 2014)

Can't get on with small huskies, feel like they should have one of these


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 6, 2014)

If the 461 is so great why is mine covered in dust sitting on the shelf ?Maybe i better take her out for a spin and see what i am missing .........


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 6, 2014)

It's not my pick either, Brian. For me, it's a 372. However, I think the 461 is probably the best 70cc class saw for the majority of users.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 6, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> If the 461 is so great why is mine covered in dust sitting on the shelf ?Maybe i better take her out for a spin and see what i am missing .........


You will put it back and grab the ported hybrid, unless you are wanting a bar bigger than 36" ...................


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 6, 2014)

If a guy is falling trees all day ,i can see where the 461 would be better ,starting and stopping in the cuts it has the tourque to get going easier as the power rolls on smoother with this model .

I have had 2 372 chassis saws ,stock did not impress me ,the ported one i had was a beast ,but for a saw that i work with it was not for me ,the handlebar felt funny for one ,and swapping chains was not as easy as my stihls ,the adjuster in the side cover was not the best idea in my opinion ,it seems to take more messing around with to swap a chain out ,for guys that sharpen the same chain and keep going all day ,may not be as much an issue ,but i just swap chains if gets the slightest bit dull so that is very important to me .


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm looking forward to seeing what Numa's ported 461 is like at the GTG in a couple of weeks, s/b real nice! I hope to see some ported 372s there also, we will C.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Oct 6, 2014)

Mike I have a well broke in bone stock 372 I will send to the gtg with Brett if he goes. Run it with your stock 044 and see how they compair


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 6, 2014)

Don't expect to be impressed in stock form.


----------



## redfin (Oct 6, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Im not ready for all that white crap in the background but i can feel it coming soon.



Two firsts of the year at my house Saturday. Fire in the woodbox and snow.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 6, 2014)

WOW, early for snow!

Thanks Josh, I'm hoping Bret will be able to make it, always look forward to seeing you guys and those saws!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 6, 2014)

Hooray 064!!!


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 6, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Hooray 064!!!


I got one of thoseopcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 6, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I got one of thoseopcorn:


85cc of badass creamsickle...
But I still like 7900's better...


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 6, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> 85cc of badass creamsickle...
> But I still like 7900's better...


It still doesn't run so I like the 7900 better right now too.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Oct 6, 2014)

Mine is a 064 mag ii smittybilt edition . 100ccs of fun with 064 weight.........


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 6, 2014)

Depends on what the user wants in the end. I've had a dozen 372s, and a few 046s and 460s. I currently have a very early 12mm 044 that is probably may favorite 70cc saw I've ever had. Its just a stock cylinder with a dual port muffler and I haven't meet a stock 372 yet that would want any part of it. It'll still 4 stroke at 15K easily, but I don't tune it that lean for work, and it'll pull a 28'' full comp in hardwood no problemo. It runs well enough stock that I've not even thought about porting it. 

I do feel like as far as a work saw, the stihls have a little stronger bottom ends in them.....JMO again.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 6, 2014)

The early 12 mm may have the same jug as a 10 mm, and I think that is what makes the difference in performance. Had to get my 046 ported, not that it did not run good, it just was not stronger than my 044s! (It no longer has that problem)


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 6, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> The early 12 mm may have the same jug as a 10 mm, and I think that is what makes the difference in performance. Had to get my 046 ported, not that it did not run good, it just was not stronger than my 044s! (It no longer has that problem)


Its not the same jug, mine is straight fin, but the port timing is very close to the same when I compared the numbers to a 10mm saw.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 6, 2014)

As long as it runs well, that is all that matters. Glad to hear you found a nice one. In fact, the 12 mm may even be a little stronger built (but I've never had a 10 come apart).


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 6, 2014)

Is that your work???


----------



## komatsuvarna (Oct 6, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Is that your work???


yes, but wrong thread lol.
.....darn new phone....
I fixed it
Was meant for the 066 thread.


----------



## Stihl working hard (Oct 11, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


>



That is a fast saw nice one


----------

